# Discorso quasi allucinogeno ... siamo posseduti!



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

Ieri pomeriggio via WA

Ross: Oro ma ti funziona il sito? A me non carica all'improvviso
Oro: Non lo so. É un po' che non entro. Comunque é già successo. Ora controllo ( in macchina guidando ). A me funziona. Ti ha ripreso?
Ross: Si. Tutto ok
Oro: É una droga vero?
Ross: Si..
Oro: No intendevo che non si riesce a farne ammeno
Ross: Una follia diamine
ORO: Io sto impazzendo
Ross: 
Oro: Non ho tempo. Non riesco a starvi dietro
Ross: Io pure oggi col contagocce
Oro:In ufficio le fiamme gialle . Mi sento in crisi di astinenza!!!!
Ross: Che cavolo!
Oro: . Mi serve del metadone anti forum
Oro: Finite le scorte...Tocca che ti applichi 
Oro: .Sto seduta in macchina. Davanti al garage. Di casa.Dovrei fare un sacco di cose
Ross: Io pesa che non vado a correre Devo scrivere roba sul sesso orale a fiamma e heat 
Oro: Io mi  preparo per andare in palestra. Ma é dura!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E per oggi mi sa che ho finito!!

Sono da ricovero! Ogni tanto mi collego e do una sbirciatina, è più forte di me. Vorrei leggere tutto e rispondere e partecipare.....:sbatti::sbatti:   Buona giornata!!!


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Assassina! :rotfl:

È vero però...una bella droga il forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio via WA
> 
> Ross: Oro ma ti funziona il sito? A me non carica all'improvviso
> Oro: Non lo so. É un po' che non entro. Comunque é già successo. Ora controllo ( in macchina guidando ). A me funziona. Ti ha ripreso?
> ...


maroooo mo mi sento in colpa per Ross :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Si è vero,un bel vizio,ma non una dipendenza...almeno per me.


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

Leggere attentamente il foglietto illustrativo. 
L'uso prolungato puo' dare assuefazione.


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maroooo mo mi sento in colpa per Ross :rotfl::rotfl:


Fuammetta tranquilla...poi sono andato a correre. Ma mi stavo divertendo sul serio. 
Anche se mi hai dato del 'proattivo'.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Assassina! :rotfl:
> 
> È vero però...una bella droga il forum.



:amici::amici: Perdonami!!! É stato più forte di me. :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fuammetta tranquilla...poi sono andato a correre. Ma mi stavo divertendo sul serio.
> Anche se mi hai dato del 'proattivo'.


Ma come si bell!!!!!!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

*chiarimento*

Siccome mi é stato fatto notare da un utente in mp.... Ross ed io siamo amici. Mio marito ne è a conoscenza come la moglie di Ross da che esisto. 
Mi chiedo perché devo stare a giustificarmi, quando qui esistono molti altri che si conoscono addirittura di persona e nessuno pensa a storie.... Buuu


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Siccome mi é stato fatto notare da un utente in mp.... Ross ed io siamo amici. Mio marito ne è a conoscenza come la moglie di Ross da che esisto.
> Mi chiedo perché devo stare a giustificarmi, quando qui esistono molti altri che si conoscono addirittura di persona e nessuno pensa a storie.... Buuu



Forse quel qualcuno pensava solo avessi pubblicato una conversazione privata senza il consenso. Dato che se pubblichi un mp ti bannano, magari lo faceva solo per quello.

NON VEDO COSA c'entri tuo marito o la moglie di un altro utente.  

Chiunque di noi dovrebbe essere libero di parlare o chattare con chiunque senza necessariamente il consenso o l'approvazione  del rispettivo coniuge.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Siccome mi é stato fatto notare da un utente in mp.... Ross ed io siamo amici. Mio marito ne è a conoscenza come la moglie di Ross da che esisto.
> Mi chiedo perché devo stare a giustificarmi, quando qui esistono molti altri che si conoscono addirittura di persona e nessuno pensa a storie.... Buuu


ma io infatti non mi giustificherei proprio...!
sul fatto che poi possano esserci commenti o gossip su chi esce con chi...non sei l'unica, fatte servì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse quel qualcuno pensava solo avessi pubblicato una conversazione privata senza il consenso. Dato che se pubblichi un mp ti bannano, magari lo faceva solo per quello.
> 
> NON VEDO COSA c'entri tuo marito o la moglie di un altro utente.
> 
> Chiunque di noi dovrebbe essere libero di parlare o chattare con chiunque senza necessariamente il consenso o l'approvazione  del rispettivo coniuge.


....la bannatura la attendono da Perplesso... Per il resto. Lascia stare. Ci sono rimasta male...


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....la bannatura la attendono da Perplesso... Per il resto. Lascia stare. Ci sono rimasta male...


Qualunque cosa sia non ci pensare 

E' invece bello vedere come possano nascere amicizie qui


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa sia non ci pensare
> 
> E' invece bello vedere come possano nascere amicizie qui


Quoto. E mi astengo dal fare inutili commenti.


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....la bannatura la attendono da Perplesso... Per il resto. Lascia stare. Ci sono rimasta male...



Non so cosa ti abbiano suggerito, ma non credo sia stato detto contro di te, penso ad un suggerimento.  Ovvio se eri d'accordo con l'altro  forumista e' diverso, bastava forse premettere.   

Qui per mp pubblicati e' successo di tutto di piu'.  Nel tuo caso trattandosi di una conversazione 'esterna' e',diverso ma  'strano' leggerla.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse quel qualcuno pensava solo avessi pubblicato una conversazione privata senza il consenso. Dato che se pubblichi un mp ti bannano, magari lo faceva solo per quello.
> 
> NON VEDO COSA c'entri tuo marito o la moglie di un altro utente.
> 
> Chiunque di noi dovrebbe essere libero di parlare o chattare con chiunque senza necessariamente il consenso o l'approvazione  del rispettivo coniuge.


Se il rispettivo coniuge è fresco di corna e controlla pure gli orari di quando vai al gabinetto magari può risultare strano un thread così, magari oltre al ban si può pensare che è meglio evitare di alimentare pubblicamente una situazione che è già delicata, senza andare a mettere un carico da 90 del genere "mi ammazzo di chattate con uno conosciuto su internet sull'uscio della porta perché c'ho il fiato sul collo"
Poi tutti liberi, per carità. Questo lo dico ovviamente al netto del fatto che rispettivi mariti/mogli sanno.


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il rispettivo coniuge è fresco di corna e controlla pure gli orari di quando vai al gabinetto magari può risultare strano un thread così, magari oltre al ban si può pensare che è meglio evitare di alimentare pubblicamente una situazione che è già delicata, senza andare a mettere un carico da 90 del genere "mi ammazzo di chattate con uno conosciuto su internet sull'uscio della porta perché c'ho il fiato sul collo"
> Poi tutti liberi, per carità. Questo lo dico ovviamente al netto del fatto che rispettivi mariti/mogli sanno.


stessa costatazione


----------



## Spot (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio via WA
> 
> Ross: Oro ma ti funziona il sito? A me non carica all'improvviso
> Oro: Non lo so. É un po' che non entro. Comunque é già successo. Ora controllo ( in macchina guidando ). A me funziona. Ti ha ripreso?
> ...



Abbiamo passato tutti quel periodo di "dipendenza" da forum, credo.. almeno per me. Ci sono state fasi in cui stavo sempre qui, leggevo tutto, con beneplacito di alcuni pezzi di vita reale.
Succede.
Soprattutto se del reale non siamo contenti, o non lo troviamo abbastanza pieno e stimolante.
Poi passa.. a questo posto ci sono affezionata ormai, ma sono contenta quando mi accorgo che non lo calcolo e non lo guardo. Ci sono tanti pezzi di me da coltivare, e hanno bisogno di tempo cura fatica. Il mio nick, che è un po' quello che sono qui, invece, non si coltiva. E nemmeno lo schermo da cui scrivo.

Scusate se la butto sul serioso 
Pensieri


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il rispettivo coniuge è fresco di corna e controlla pure gli orari di quando vai al gabinetto magari può risultare strano un thread così, magari oltre al ban si può pensare che è meglio evitare di alimentare pubblicamente una situazione che è già delicata, senza andare a mettere un carico da 90 del genere "mi ammazzo di chattate con uno conosciuto su internet sull'uscio della porta perché c'ho il fiato sul collo"
> Poi tutti liberi, per carità. Questo lo dico ovviamente al netto del fatto che rispettivi mariti/mogli sanno.


Boh... a me sinceramente vien da sorridere leggendo il contenuto simpaticamente condiviso.

E da pensare che - il resto (vale a dire la divulgazione sul forum di cotanta roba) - se sta bene a loro è squisitamente un fatto loro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il rispettivo coniuge è fresco di corna e controlla pure gli orari di quando vai al gabinetto magari può risultare strano un thread così, magari oltre al ban si può pensare che è meglio evitare di alimentare pubblicamente una situazione che è già delicata, senza andare a mettere un carico da 90 del genere "mi ammazzo di chattate con uno conosciuto su internet sull'uscio della porta perché c'ho il fiato sul collo"
> Poi tutti liberi, per carità. Questo lo dico ovviamente al netto del fatto che rispettivi mariti/mogli sanno.





Spot ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato tutti quel periodo di "dipendenza" da forum, credo.. almeno per me. Ci sono state fasi in cui stavo sempre qui, leggevo tutto, con beneplacito di alcuni pezzi di vita reale.
> Succede.
> Soprattutto se del reale non siamo contenti, o non lo troviamo abbastanza pieno e stimolante.
> Poi passa.. a questo posto ci sono affezionata ormai, ma sono contenta quando mi accorgo che non lo calcolo e non lo guardo. Ci sono tanti pezzi di me da coltivare, e hanno bisogno di tempo cura fatica. Il mio nick, che è un po' quello che sono qui, invece, non si coltiva. E nemmeno lo schermo da cui scrivo.
> ...



quando leggo voi mi piace molto l'idea di partecipare sempre meno a questo forum


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh... a me sinceramente vien da sorridere leggendo il contenuto simpaticamente condiviso.
> 
> E da pensare che - il resto (vale a dire la divulgazione sul forum di cotanta roba) - se sta bene a loro è squisitamente un fatto loro


non sono d'accordo... sul forum ti iscrivi e vieni per parlare di te, di ciò che ti accade, delle tue vicende e chiedi e cerchi consigli, aiuto, comprensione, ascolto... poi non è che se ti arriva qualcosa che non ti piace "sono fatti miei".

quello che scrive Nicka è sacrosanto.. e se (sottolineo SE perchè non lo so) Oro ha ricevuto un consiglio in tal senso (ovvero "protettivo" perchè la questione è delicata) è normale che avvenga in un forum dove esterni le tue cose.

se invece parliamo di gossip, pettegolezzi o insinuazioni...allora è un'altra cosa. Ma ripeto, sono normali pure quelle ...


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh... a me sinceramente vien da sorridere leggendo il contenuto simpaticamente condiviso.
> 
> E da pensare che - il resto (vale a dire la divulgazione sul forum di cotanta roba) - se sta bene a loro è squisitamente un fatto loro


Ma ripeto, ognuno è libero.
Ho solo risposto al lamento di Oro che sente di dover giustificare e ho voluto provare a dire perché magari ci si permette di dirle qualcosa privatamente. Che poi io non ho idea di cosa o chi eh.
Il mio pensiero a impatto è stato quello che ho detto.
Sono giorni e giorni che si lamenta di non essere libera, di essere controllata, di non sapere che fare, tragedie su tragedie e poi?
Aspetta che pubblico una chattata (innocentissima per carità) in una sezione pure aperta così se mi legge rosica e mi tira via pure il cellulare!!! Ole!!
Chi è causa del suo mal ad una certa...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

Oro con tutto la delicatezza possibile con cui te lo posso dire ma veramente 3d così non hanno senso nella situazione in cui sei.
Ti lamenti che tuo marito ti controlla e pubblichi in chiaro una conversazione di wup in cui ti lamenti che lui ti sta addosso? Capisci che questo non fa altro che buttare benzina sul fuoco?
E sinceramente sono sempre più convinta che è quello che vuoi fare
E non è una critica ma solo un tentativo di farti riflettere



Sulla dipendenza da forum invece sfondi una porta aperta. Maledetti anche i cellulari che permettono di accedervi da qualunque posto ti trovi


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Oro con tutto la delicatezza possibile con cui te lo posso dire ma veramente 3d così non hanno senso nella situazione in cui sei.
> Ti lamenti che tuo marito ti controlla e pubblichi in chiaro una conversazione di wup in cui ti lamenti che lui ti sta addosso? Capisci che questo non fa altro che buttare benzina sul fuoco?*
> E sinceramente sono sempre più convinta che è quello che vuoi fare
> E non è una critica ma solo un tentativo di farti riflettere
> ...



ecco, ti quoto per prendere spunto.

esattamente questo intendo con il mio post di prima. Oro, come tutti noi, è arrivata qui raccontando di sè. questo di Farfalla è un CONSIGLIO PROTETTIVO.

allora non è che io racconto di ogni poi mi dicono una cosa che non va "eh ma sono fatti squisitamente loro"...no non funziona cosi, per me.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo... sul forum ti iscrivi e vieni per parlare di te, di ciò che ti accade, delle tue vicende e chiedi e cerchi consigli, aiuto, comprensione, ascolto... poi non è che se ti arriva qualcosa che non ti piace "sono fatti miei".
> 
> quello che scrive Nicka è sacrosanto.. e se (sottolineo SE perchè non lo so) Oro ha ricevuto un consiglio in tal senso (ovvero "protettivo" perchè la questione è delicata) è normale che avvenga in un forum dove esterni le tue cose.
> 
> se invece parliamo di gossip, pettegolezzi o insinuazioni...allora è un'altra cosa. Ma ripeto, sono normali pure quelle ...


Stiamo parlando di una uozzappata sul fatto che il forum crea dipendenza....

Ragazzi... se pure fosse una prova di forza col marito, cosa dimostrerebbe? Che non può scrivere due cavolate perché l'utente è un maschietto?

No, non concordo.

Ah... e qui la termino perché - davvero - non sono fatti miei. E mi pare si esuli pure dal dispensare consigli non richiesti


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Cara dolce segretezza...
Scrigno sacro di magia...
Ti ho bruciato per l'ebbrezza
Di una effimera allegria....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Siccome mi é stato fatto notare da un utente in mp.... Ross ed io siamo amici. Mio marito ne è a conoscenza come la moglie di Ross da che esisto.
> Mi chiedo perché devo stare a giustificarmi, quando qui esistono molti altri che si conoscono addirittura di persona e nessuno pensa a storie.... Buuu


Oro guarda, al netto del tipo di rapporto che puoi avere con chiunque qui dentro, non è con noi che ti devi giustificare.
Non so se mi spiego.
E mi sento di dirti che secondo me dovresti staccare qualche giorno da questo posto, perchè l'impressione che dai è di una persona che sta vivendo una seconda adolescenza. Ma non è il momento di farlo, perdonami.
Lo so anche io che scappare dai problemi e rifugiarsi nel cazzeggio è una bella sensazione.
Ma tu adesso sei in un momento critico della tua vita.
E c'è un'altra persona che è in un momento critico della sua vita, perchè probabilmente ha un grosso interrogativo sul suo presente e sul suo futuro.
Pubblicare quella conversazione qui, dove può leggere, che lo chiami'l'altro' che ti sta 'col fiato sul collo' è mancanza di rispetto e insensibilità nei suoi confronti.
Come lo è stato parlare delle sue lacrime, sono cose vostre quelle.
Proprio quelle cose vostre che tu non vuoi che sappiano gli altri, perchè ti riguardano.
Ho capito che adesso che hai cominciato ad aprirti e buttare fuori forse non riesci a mettere dei limiti.
Ho capito che questo posto per te è anche  uno svago, ma stai giocando col fuoco. Secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro guarda, al netto del tipo di rapporto che puoi avere con chiunque qui dentro, non è con noi che ti devi giustificare.
> Non so se mi spiego.
> E mi sento di dirti che secondo me dovresti staccare qualche giorno da questo posto, perchè l'impressione che dai è di una persona che sta vivendo una seconda adolescenza. Ma non è il momento di farlo, perdonami.
> Lo so anche io che scappare dai problemi e rifugiarsi nel cazzeggio è una bella sensazione.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro guarda, al netto del tipo di rapporto che puoi avere con chiunque qui dentro, non è con noi che ti devi giustificare.
> Non so se mi spiego.
> E mi sento di dirti che secondo me dovresti staccare qualche giorno da questo posto, perchè l'impressione che dai è di una persona che sta vivendo una seconda adolescenza. Ma non è il momento di farlo, perdonami.
> Lo so anche io che scappare dai problemi e rifugiarsi nel cazzeggio è una bella sensazione.
> ...


quoto tutto, in particolare il neretto.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una uozzappata sul fatto che il forum crea dipendenza....
> 
> Ragazzi... se pure fosse una prova di forza col marito, cosa dimostrerebbe? Che non può scrivere due cavolate perché l'utente è un maschietto?
> 
> ...


mmh no, non è questo il discorso. 

leggi il post di Sbriciolata, l'ha spiegato molto meglio di me. quello è il senso.

che se io Ban tradisco il mio lui, vengo qui, racconto, mi sfogo, lui si registra al forum per controllarmi, io pubblico una uazzappata con Nicka (femmina) in cui dico "c'ho Boss col fiato sul collo cioè ah Nì calcola sto appizzata sotto al portone per leggere il confessionale" e qualcuno mi scrive in mp per darmi un consiglio protettivo non è farsi i fatti miei. E' che IO ho portato i fatti miei qui.

SE ribadisco l'mp che mi arriva è "ma ti scopi Nicka? " o giù di lì  allora sono gossip e non devo certo giustificarmi con il forum se mi trombo qualcuno qui..

questo intendevo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro guarda, al netto del tipo di rapporto che puoi avere con chiunque qui dentro, non è con noi che ti devi giustificare.
> Non so se mi spiego.
> E mi sento di dirti che secondo me dovresti staccare qualche giorno da questo posto, perchè l'impressione che dai è di una persona che sta vivendo una seconda adolescenza. Ma non è il momento di farlo, perdonami.
> Lo so anche io che scappare dai problemi e rifugiarsi nel cazzeggio è una bella sensazione.
> ...


Prendo spunto da questa risposta per parlare della mia esperienza. Nel merito: pure io mi devo un pochetto disintossicare dal forum . Ciò detto: io lo uso esclusivamente come spazio mio, nel senso che mio marito non lo sa. Non faccio nulla di male, sicché a maggior ragione può ben evitare di saperlo.

Ciò detto: sto passando pure io la fase della "cattiveria". Me lo ha detto pure lo psicanalista. E mi ha invitata a riflettere sul fatto che non è la terapia di coppia che voglio (magari poi ve ne parlo ). In sintesi, gliele sto buttando fuori tutte. Le sue cattiverie. Serve a me. Ora quando gli parlo gli ringhio. E sarò cattiva io. 

Ora francamente.... quella di Oro scusate....  ma è ben poca "cattiveria"


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no, non è questo il discorso.
> 
> leggi il post di Sbriciolata, l'ha spiegato molto meglio di me. quello è il senso.
> 
> ...



Vabbuò, la vedo un po' diversamente, ecco tutto .


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> SE ribadisco l'mp che mi arriva è "ma ti scopi Nicka? " o giù di lì  allora sono gossip e non devo certo giustificarmi con il forum se mi trombo qualcuno qui..
> 
> questo intendevo.


Dirlo così a tutti però... 
Vabbe ormai è detto... :festa:


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dirlo così a tutti però...
> Vabbe ormai è detto... :festa:


beata a te, che credi che non s'era capito...? :scopare:


----------



## Spot (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ti scopi Nicka?


No ma vorrei.

....ops... non era una domanda a me, vero?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No ma vorrei.
> 
> ....ops... non era una domanda a me, vero?


Uè uè, un attimo....

Che se subiscono una conversione di genere Nicka e Ban sono mie


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No ma vorrei.
> 
> ....ops... non era una domanda a me, vero?


ah grazie.


e a me?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no, non è questo il discorso.
> 
> leggi il post di Sbriciolata, l'ha spiegato molto meglio di me. quello è il senso.
> 
> ...


tu e quelle altre due che ho quotato prima BASTATE E AVANZATE, posso andare in pensione


----------



## Spot (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uè uè, un attimo....
> 
> Che se subiscono una conversione di genere Nicka e Ban sono mie


Mhh... signora, con tutto il rispetto, prendi il numerino e mettiti in fila 



banshee ha detto:


> ah grazie.
> 
> 
> e a me?


Ma tra te e nicka o tra te e me?
No perchè se sei mia sorella (e lo sei, non ci sono dubbi...)
La cosa si fa interessante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questa risposta per parlare della mia esperienza. Nel merito: pure io mi devo un pochetto disintossicare dal forum . Ciò detto: io lo uso esclusivamente come spazio mio, nel senso che mio marito non lo sa.* Non faccio nulla di male*, sicché a maggior ragione può ben evitare di saperlo.
> 
> Ciò detto: sto passando pure io la fase della "cattiveria". Me lo ha detto pure lo psicanalista. E mi ha invitata a riflettere sul fatto che non è la terapia di coppia che voglio (magari poi ve ne parlo ). In sintesi, gliele sto buttando fuori tutte. Le sue cattiverie. Serve a me. Ora quando gli parlo gli ringhio. E sarò cattiva io.
> 
> Ora francamente.... quella di Oro scusate....  ma è ben poca "cattiveria"



per il momento, detto senza polemica o allusione alcuna.
ma tutto ciò che crea dipendenza è male, vogliamo dirlo?

tu stai intraprendendo un percorso e va bene tutto quel che può servire a migliorare il tuo stato, anche parlare con sconosciuti su un forum.
ricordati che sono sconosciuti, però.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhh... signora, con tutto il rispetto, prendi il numerino e mettiti in fila
> 
> 
> Ma tra te e nicka o tra te e me?
> ...


mo ci stiamo a scandalizzare di un incesto, qui. siamo sorellastre, padre comune ignoto madri diverse, sepoffà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questa risposta per parlare della mia esperienza. Nel merito: pure io mi devo un pochetto disintossicare dal forum . Ciò detto: io lo uso esclusivamente come spazio mio, nel senso che mio marito non lo sa. Non faccio nulla di male, sicché a maggior ragione può ben evitare di saperlo.
> 
> Ciò detto: sto passando pure io la fase della "cattiveria". Me lo ha detto pure lo psicanalista. E mi ha invitata a riflettere sul fatto che non è la terapia di coppia che voglio (magari poi ve ne parlo ). In sintesi, gliele sto buttando fuori tutte. Le sue cattiverie. Serve a me. Ora quando gli parlo gli ringhio. E sarò cattiva io.
> 
> Ora francamente.... quella di Oro scusate....  ma è ben poca "cattiveria"


Foglia, a parte il fatto che se uno deve usare il forum per ferire quando la persona ce l'ha di fianco secondo me sta sbagliando qualcosa...
Secondo me Oro non voleva essere 'cattiva'.
Ma lo è. Perchè un conto è dire a uno che è uno stronzo, un conto è dire in sua presenza ad altri che è uno stronzo.
Quello si chiama umiliare.
E alle cattiverie si può reagire in un modo, alle umiliazioni in un altro.
Io ad esempio alle seconde reagisco con cattiveria.
Detta fuori dai denti, io per una cosa del genere mio marito lo manderei a fare in culo senza passare dal via.
Ma non per gelosia, perchè se questa è la situazione, ovvero non che si lasci andare a una battuta con un amico, ma che pubblichi la stessa dove tutti leggono, incurante che leggano di quanto gli sto sulle balle, non credo di avere altra alternativa: saremmo alla frutta.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu e quelle altre due che ho quotato prima BASTATE E AVANZATE, posso andare in pensione


maddechè non esiste, Miss Matra mai in pensione... daje forte!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No ma vorrei.
> 
> ....ops... non era una domanda a me, vero?





Foglia ha detto:


> Uè uè, un attimo....
> 
> Che se subiscono una conversione di genere Nicka e Ban sono mie





banshee ha detto:


> beata a te, che credi che non s'era capito...? :scopare:


Avessi mai avuto sto successo con i portatori di pene oh...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Foglia, a parte il fatto che se uno deve usare il forum per ferire quando la persona ce l'ha di fianco secondo me sta sbagliando qualcosa...
> Secondo me Oro non voleva essere 'cattiva'.
> Ma lo è. Perchè un conto è dire a uno che è uno stronzo, un conto è dire in sua presenza ad altri che è uno stronzo.
> Quello si chiama umiliare.
> ...


... Alla frutta...
O all 'antipasto...
Se lui amasse farsi umiliare da lei...
Dipende dalla prospettiva di lui..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> maddechè non esiste, Miss Matra mai in pensione... daje forte!
> 
> View attachment 11531




ma forte forte!


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *per il momento*, detto senza polemica o allusione alcuna.
> ma *tutto ciò che crea dipendenza è male, vogliamo dirlo?
> *
> tu stai intraprendendo un percorso e va bene tutto quel che può servire a migliorare il tuo stato, anche parlare con sconosciuti su un forum.
> *ricordati che sono sconosciuti, però*.


In ordine di grassetto.

Per il momento e per sempre, almeno nelle intenzioni.

Certo: infatti partivo dalla "uozzappata dello scandalo" ))  per dire che pure io, dal forum, mi debbo un po' disintossicare. E comunque.... un figlio piccolo è un'ottima terapia. Ti tiene coi piedi per terra come nessun altro.

Me ne ricordo, ovviamente, nel bene e nel male .


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Foglia, a parte il fatto che se uno deve usare il forum per ferire quando la persona ce l'ha di fianco secondo me sta sbagliando qualcosa...
> Secondo me Oro non voleva essere 'cattiva'.
> Ma lo è. Perchè un conto è dire a uno che è uno stronzo, un conto è dire in sua presenza ad altri che è uno stronzo.
> Quello si chiama umiliare.
> ...


Cosa è umiliante? Intendo in questo 3d. Che lo abbia chiamato l'altro? Che dica che la controlli? La uozzappata?

Probabilmente ho un differente modo di sentire, perdona, ma mi sentirei più umiliata io ad essere controllata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> In ordine di grassetto.
> 
> Per il momento e per sempre, almeno nelle intenzioni.
> 
> ...


:up:
anche uno adolescente, ti dirò


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> In ordine di grassetto.
> 
> Per il momento e per sempre, almeno nelle intenzioni.
> 
> ...


E'  STRANO  come ognuno di noi legga una  cosa completamene diversa!

Qui abbiamo letto e scritto di tutto, persino una manuale sui rapporti anali con tanto di istruzioni  senza scandalizzarci mai di niente. 

Il problema era se e'  etico pubblicare discorsi fatti in privato, poi e' subentrata la mancanza di sensibilita' di Oro verso il marito che legge.

ED Oro che si e' risentita  per un consiglio sul fatto  che sia inopportuno pubblicare msg pvt. Ovvio non sapeno che consiglio le sia stato dato qui si fa fatica a capire se il suo risentimento sia giusto o permaloso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa è umiliante? Intendo in questo 3d. Che lo abbia chiamato l'altro? Che dica che la controlli? La uozzappata?
> 
> Probabilmente ho un differente modo di sentire, perdona, ma mi sentirei più umiliata io ad essere controllata


scusami, ma questo è parlare di lana caprina.
Che uno dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito controlli... non voglio dire che è comprensibile: è la norma.
Tra l'altro: ha scoperto di essere stato tradito con gente conosciuta sul web, non con l'insegnante di tennis.
Avesse scoperto l'insegnante di tennis, di base, si mette il paletto che a tennis smetti di andarci o cambi insegnante.
SE VUOI RICOSTRUIRE.
Se vuoi continuare per forza a prendere lezioni da lui, facciamo che ognuno va per la sua strada.
E se vai a tennis, verifico: non è che "l'altro" l'ha presa a calci in culo, come lei si aspettava, ma sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto e pare pure che lo stia facendo in un modo sorprendente, mettendocela tutta.
Però si recupera in due e in due si fanno delle scelte e si fanno, se necessarie, delle rinunce.
E soprattutto si sta lì con la testa.
Altrimenti davvero stiamo parlando di niente.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> anche uno adolescente, ti dirò


Immagino


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusami, ma questo è parlare di lana caprina.
> Che uno dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito controlli... non voglio dire che è comprensibile: è la norma.
> Tra l'altro: ha scoperto di essere stato tradito con gente conosciuta sul web, non con l'insegnante di tennis.
> Avesse scoperto l'insegnante di tennis, di base, si mette il paletto che a tennis smetti di andarci o cambi insegnante.
> ...


:up: per questo...
E per tutto quello che hai scritto finora.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusami, ma questo è parlare di lana caprina.
> Che uno dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito controlli... non voglio dire che è comprensibile: è la norma.
> Tra l'altro: ha scoperto di essere stato tradito con gente conosciuta sul web, non con l'insegnante di tennis.
> Avesse scoperto l'insegnante di tennis, di base, si mette il paletto che a tennis smetti di andarci o cambi insegnante.
> ...


Da un uozzap alla luce del sole alla frequentazione dell'amante.... Mah


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

*Stretta la foglia larga la via...*

Il mio modo di vedere il post in cui sono coinvolto è semplice: mi diverto sul forum (dopo che per mesi è stato una valvola di sfogo). 
La conversazione altro non era che un momento di ilarità tra due utenti, che commentano quanto sia piacevole chiacchierare qui sopra. 

Ficcare dentro mogli mariti tresche clandestine boiate varie non comprendevo quale nesso avesse. Me lo ha spiegato oro in privato.


...Voi dite la vostra che io dico la mia.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il mio modo di vedere il post in cui sono coinvolto è semplice: mi diverto sul forum (dopo che per mesi è stato una valvola di sfogo).
> La conversazione altro non era che un momento di ilarità tra due utenti, che commentano quanto sia piacevole chiacchierare qui sopra.
> 
> Ficcare dentro mogli mariti tresche clandestine boiate varie non comprendevo quale nesso avesse. Me lo ha spiegato oro in privato.
> ...


Tua moglie che dice?
Del marito di Oroblu si sa. E' geloso, lo dice lei.
La controlla. Legge questo forum, e questi post, mi sembra.
La mia no, spero.
E' un mio spazio privato, come fossi tra "amici".
Non amerei condividerlo.
Come lei non amerebbe condividere le sue conversazioni wa con le amiche.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il mio modo di vedere il post in cui sono coinvolto è semplice: mi diverto sul forum (dopo che per mesi è stato una valvola di sfogo).
> La conversazione altro non era che un momento di ilarità tra due utenti, che commentano quanto sia piacevole chiacchierare qui sopra.
> 
> Ficcare dentro mogli mariti tresche clandestine boiate varie non comprendevo quale nesso avesse. Me lo ha spiegato oro in privato.
> ...


Ross, ma voi fate bene. Anzi!
Mi auguro che si capisca che il punto su cui alcuni sono intervenuti (anche io) non è riferito a questo...ma a una cosa ben più seria. Se poi Oro vuole continuare faccia pure...fatto sta che quando si è in un momento di tentativo di ricostruzione ogni cosa deve essere pesata in un certo modo.
Questo per me. 
Non c'entrano nulla amanti, cazzi, mazzi, mariti, mogli, risate, forum, etc...


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ross, ma voi fate bene. Anzi!
> Mi auguro che si capisca che il punto su cui alcuni sono intervenuti (anche io) non è riferito a questo...ma a una cosa ben più seria. Se poi Oro vuole continuare faccia pure...fatto sta che *quando si è in un momento di tentativo di ricostruzione *ogni cosa deve essere pesata in un certo modo.
> Questo per me.
> Non c'entrano nulla amanti, cazzi, mazzi, mariti, mogli, risate, forum, etc...



Forse è questo il punto: forse non sono in un momento di ricostruzione.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Forse è questo il punto: forse non sono in un momento di ricostruzione.


Questo io non posso saperlo.
Quello che so e che vedo è il lamento continuo per ogni atteggiamento che Oro si trova ad affrontare...e thread simili in un momento del genere a me sembrano carichi da 90.
Forse è solo incapacità di gestione, succede. Ma non capisco perchè eventualmente non si possa dire senza pensare per forza che TUTTI vedono del marcio, come ha detto giustamente Farfalla magari è solo un modo protettivo per far capire che ci vuole attenzione, anche nelle boiate simpatiche.


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tua moglie che dice?
> Del marito di Oroblu si sa. E' geloso, lo dice lei.
> La controlla. Legge questo forum, e questi post, mi sembra.
> La mia no, spero.
> ...


Mia moglie non conosce il forum. 
(Tra l'altro non vi ho più aggiornato la mia situazione, appena me la sentirò conto di farlo)

Ad ogni modo mesi fa le avevo detto che mi scrivevo con una tizia più grande di me...poi stop. 
Del resto questo è uno spazio che coltivo per me. Che mi fa stare bene. A cui tengo. Tanto. 



Condivido che la gestione del rapporto di oro col marito abbia delle notevoli criticità...nelle quali penso di non entrare minimamente.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*Ross.. Oro..*

Io sono curioso....  E tardo...
Me la spiegate una cosa che non ci arrivo...?

Dove sta il gusto di creare privacy per poi metterla in pubblico...

Mi piacerebbe capire come funziona il meccanismo...

Magari mi piace e lo faccio anche io un domani... 

Senza nessuna provocazione.. Solo curiosità....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ross, ma voi fate bene. Anzi!
> Mi auguro che si capisca che il punto su cui alcuni sono intervenuti (anche io) non è riferito a questo...ma a una cosa ben più seria. Se poi Oro vuole continuare faccia pure...fatto sta che quando si è in un momento di tentativo di ricostruzione ogni cosa deve essere pesata in un certo modo.
> Questo per me.
> Non c'entrano nulla amanti, cazzi, mazzi, mariti, mogli, risate, forum, etc...


Quoto


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il mio modo di vedere il post in cui sono coinvolto è semplice: mi diverto sul forum (dopo che per mesi è stato una valvola di sfogo).
> La conversazione altro non era che un momento di ilarità tra due utenti, che commentano quanto sia piacevole chiacchierare qui sopra.
> 
> Ficcare dentro mogli mariti tresche clandestine boiate varie non comprendevo quale nesso avesse. Me lo ha spiegato oro in privato.
> ...


allora, io parlo per me. 

Intanto, ciò che è stato scritto privatamente ad Oro non lo so, io parlo per ciò che leggo. 
non leggo nulla di male e non ho nessun motivo di giudicare chi si scrive, si sente o cazzeggia. figurati, ho aperto un 3d per raccontare di quando Oscuro mi telefona per chiedermi come si usa il cellulare. O quando Nicka mi ha regalato per Natale una borsa pelosa. Quindi lo faccio anche io e l'ho fatto anche io.

Io (parlo sempre per me) penso però che se io Ban avessi tradito il mio lui, avessi raccontato tutto qui, lui si fosse iscritto qui, e io aprissi il 3d su Oscuro che mi chiama, e fai conto Spot (un esempio a caso) magari mi scrive in mp e mi fa: "oh ban però dai, magari non è il caso", io questo lo definisco un CONSIGLIO. 
Anche perchè se io Ban vengo qui a scrivere da mesi e mesi sviscerando a più riprese la grande crisi che ho dentro casa, raccontando tutto, sono IO che metto i fatti miei qui. No che poi quando i consigli e i pareri degli altri non mi vanno bene "ma questi sono fatti miei". Eh no, non funziona così.

Se, e sottolineo grassettato il *SE,* Oro ha ricevuto un mp di gossip, spetteguless o curiosità, è un altro paio di maniche e sono stata la prima a scrivere che lei non deve giustificare proprio niente a nessuno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mia moglie non conosce il forum.
> (Tra l'altro non vi ho più aggiornato la mia situazione, appena me la sentirò conto di farlo)
> 
> Ad ogni modo mesi fa le avevo detto che mi scrivevo con una tizia più grande di me...poi stop.
> ...



ma chi se ne frega Ross, pure se ci entrassi.
non stiamo parlando di quello

quello che potrebbe dare più fastidio leggendo la vostra conversazione da esterni è il modo di riferirsi al marito da parte di oro.
non è scritta nessuna parolaccia e nessun epiteto, per carità.
Tu non dovresti nemmeno fare troppa fatica a metterti in quei panni.

e comunque consentimi di dirti una cosa, ora sganciata dalla specifica situazione di oro o tua, ma che in qualche modo entra nel discorso e nei discorsi che facciamo qui : quando parli (generico) in giro della tua situazione familiare, e colui/lei a cui ti rivolgi ti ascolta e ti dice il suo pensiero, sappi che già quello è un coinvolgimento, seppure discreto, delicato e tutto ciò che vuoi.
ma capisco che sia facile fare finta che non sia così.


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono curioso....  E tardo...
> Me la spiegate una cosa che non ci arrivo...?
> 
> Dove sta il gusto di creare privacy per poi metterla in pubblico...
> ...


Non capisco neanche io: di quale privacy parli?

Quoto nicka. Basta il suo intervento a spiegare tutto. Ma proprio tutto.


Se è diventata la sede per parlare di come oro gestisca il suo rapporto...ho poco da aggiungere alle vostre osservazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Non capisco neanche io: di quale privacy parli?
> 
> Quoto nicka. Basta il suo intervento a spiegare tutto. Ma proprio tutto.
> 
> ...


Beh.. Di quella del post di inizio no?
Uno scambio privato fra due persone..
Indipendentemente dal contenuto..
È qui forse che sbaglio, allora..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mia moglie non conosce il forum.
> (Tra l'altro non vi ho più aggiornato la mia situazione, appena me la sentirò conto di farlo)
> 
> Ad ogni modo mesi fa le avevo detto che mi scrivevo con una tizia più grande di me...poi stop.
> ...



Non leggere i post a Oro come un attacco al vostro rapporto, che è vostro e quindi non interessa nessuno
Da parte mia sono preoccupata per lei e ho scritto settimane a lei per cercare di darle il mio punto di vista da fuori
Tutti noi o quasi abbiamo rapporti con utenti extraforum a svariati livelli. Alcuni dichiarati altri no ma non è questo l'importante
Se il post di Oro fosse stato questo (l'ho modificato) io ma credo anche altri non saremmo intervenuti

Ross: Oro ma ti funziona il sito? A me non carica all'improvviso
Oro: Non lo so. É un po' che non entro. Comunque é già successo. Ora controllo ( in macchina guidando ). A me funziona. Ti ha ripreso?
Ross: Si. Tutto ok
Oro: É una droga vero?
Ross: Si..
Oro: No intendevo che non si riesce a farne ammeno
Ross: Una follia diamine
ORO: Io sto impazzendo
Ross: 
Oro: Non ho tempo. Non riesco a starvi dietro
Ross: Io pure oggi col contagocce
Oro:  In ufficio le fiamme gialle . Mi sento in crisi di astinenza!!!!
Ross: Che cavolo!
Oro: . Mi serve del metadone anti forum
Oro: Finite le scorte...Tocca che ti applichi 
Ross: Io pesa che non vado a correre Devo scrivere roba sul sesso orale a fiamma e heat 
Oro: Io mi preparo per andare in palestra. Ma é dura!!!


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> :up: per questo...
> E per tutto quello che hai scritto finora.


Idem.


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Grazie di esistere Ban. Penso che i propositi di oro fossero gli stessi che avevi tu al tempo...

Chiara, il fatto è che oro scrive già qui sul forum quanto mi ha scritto in privato. Lo sanno tutti che il marito la controlla o è un'esclusiva? 
Concordo con il concetto che in effetti qualche tipo di influenza non posso non averla, se la sento privatamente.

Ma penso valga per qualsiasi rapporto instaurato sul forum.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Cioè...
Sapendo che il marito di Oro legge, ci deve proprio essere un godimento pazzesco che giustifica questa cosa no?
Non so.. Paragonabile a 30 trombate .. Forse 40....

Volevo capire il godimento ecco.. Cosi magari un domani lo provo anche io...

Me lo potete spiegare...?...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Grazie di esistere Ban. Penso che i propositi di oro fossero gli stessi che avevi tu al tempo...
> 
> Chiara, il fatto è che oro scrive già qui sul forum quanto mi ha scritto in privato. Lo sanno tutti che il marito la controlla o è un'esclusiva?
> Concordo con il concetto che in effetti qualche tipo di influenza non posso non averla, se la sento privatamente.
> ...



certo, e scusa se mi sono permessa, non pensare che abbia qualcosa da sindacare in proposito


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, e scusa se mi sono permessa, non pensare che abbia qualcosa da sindacare in proposito


Credo che nessuno volesse sindacare, anzi mi sembra che nel caso di Oro ci sia stata moltissima empatia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non leggere i post a Oro come un attacco al vostro rapporto, che è vostro e quindi non interessa nessuno
> Da parte mia sono preoccupata per lei e ho scritto settimane a lei per cercare di darle il mio punto di vista da fuori
> Tutti noi o quasi abbiamo rapporti con utenti extraforum a svariati livelli. Alcuni dichiarati altri no ma non è questo l'importante
> Se il post di Oro fosse stato questo (l'ho modificato) io ma credo anche altri non saremmo intervenuti
> ...



Esattamente. Ma per me può fare quello che vuole eh? Io mi permetto di dire come mi sentirei io nei panni del marito. Poi magari lui se ne frega. Però mi pare di ricordare che la possibilità di essere deriso da noi con lei o viceversa non gli fosse indifferente.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Va beh.. 
Io sono interessato al godimento in ogni sua forma ed espressione...

Mi ero illuso di aver intravisto una frontiera inesplorata... 

Ma di godimento ho capito che ce ne è ben poco.. 

Ripieghero' sulla classica sega del giovedì..


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

secondo me potrebbe anche esserci una compenente sadica nel farlo perche o sei come principessa inlove quindi sincera schietta, mai una bugia e elio sapeva e sa tutto, oppure ci deve essere una componente sadica, altrimenti...non lo fai. nun ci sono cazzi, non lo fai


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> secondo me potrebbe anche esserci una compenente sadica nel farlo perche o sei come principessa inlove quindi sincera schietta, mai una bugia e elio sapeva e sa tutto, oppure ci deve essere una componente sadica, altrimenti...non lo fai. nun ci sono cazzi, non lo fai


quoto


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro guarda, al netto del tipo di rapporto che puoi avere con chiunque qui dentro, non è con noi che ti devi giustificare.
> Non so se mi spiego.
> E mi sento di dirti che secondo me dovresti staccare qualche giorno da questo posto, perchè l'impressione che dai è di una persona che sta vivendo una seconda adolescenza. Ma non è il momento di farlo, perdonami.
> Lo so anche io che scappare dai problemi e rifugiarsi nel cazzeggio è una bella sensazione.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno volesse sindacare, anzi mi sembra che nel caso di Oro ci sia stata moltissima empatia.


Ne sono convinta, infatti il mio voleva essere un intervento a sostegno


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> secondo me potrebbe anche esserci una compenente sadica nel farlo perche o sei come principessa inlove quindi sincera schietta, mai una bugia e elio sapeva e sa tutto, oppure ci deve essere una componente sadica, altrimenti...non lo fai. nun ci sono cazzi, non lo fai



Si.
O totale mancanza di empatia verso il sentire del marito. 
O totale mancanza di cervello.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va beh..
> Io sono interessato al godimento in ogni sua forma ed espressione...
> 
> Mi ero illuso di aver intravisto una frontiera inesplorata...
> ...



Ma oggi è mercoledì.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma oggi è mercoledì.


Si carica per domani...


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

La butto lì...
Secondo me questa situazione tra Oro e il marito ha donato quel pizzico di adrenalina e emozioni che mancavano tra loro da anni.
A lei piace (ed eccita) che lui impazzisca per lei e si diverte a stuzzicarlo.
Perché io ho la sensazione che questa conversazione in chat sia del tutto inutile salvo quel pezzettino in cui lei stuzzica lui.
Il marito... non lo so... 
Magari dopo anni di intorpidimento trova questa nuova veste della moglie anche eccitante.
E quando parlo di veste non penso neppure che tutto quello che Oro ha raccontato sia obbligatoriamente vero, pompino compreso.
Non è necessario, intendo.
Anche il solo recitare la parte della donna che tira su il tipo in chat può aumentare il livello ormonale tra i due.
Perché no?
C'è chi si traveste da crocerossina, chi inscena vere rappresentazioni teatrali pre-coito, magari la nostra Oroblu qui si è calata in un personaggio volutamente.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Ma oggi è mercoledì.


... Oggi è pausa..


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

*Due considerazioni....*

... la prima, che il discorso è diventato, a mio giudizio, allucinogeno sul serio 

.... la seconda - diretta conseguenza della prima, è che dovessi uozzappare (e non uozzappo), messaggiare, telefonare, incontrare qualsivoglia di voi.... poi non lo verrei a riportare qua manco sotto tortura 

Scherzi a parte, il merito invece della uozzappata tra Oro e Ross lo considero più interessante. Il forum è un bellissimo sfogo, ma non deve dare assuefazione . E in effetti se passo il (poco) tempo libero da mio figlio scrivendo e leggendo qua, finisce che non cerco neppure lavoro 

Oh... comunque non vi abbandono, a parlare con voi ci sto bene :up:.

Magari modero


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La butto lì...
> Secondo me questa situazione tra Oro e il marito ha donato quel pizzico di adrenalina e emozioni che mancavano tra loro da anni.
> A lei piace (ed eccita) che lui impazzisca per lei e si diverte a stuzzicarlo.
> Perché io ho la sensazione che questa conversazione in chat sia del tutto inutile salvo quel pezzettino in cui lei stuzzica lui.
> ...


quoto, era una conversazione privata che non interessava a nessuno e il thread si poteva svoglere anche senza esso. 
spiego: a parte che la trovo na cafonata pubblicare conversazioni private che se avvengono su whazzapp e non qui un motivo c'e' (madonna che schifo, sto mangiando un insalata ma ha un casino di anice e mi veien da vomitare ma voglio esprimere questo concetto prima, mortacci dell anice)...ma poi oro poteva aprire sto thread e parlare dell assuefazione, della addiction che ti da etc etc senza riportare quella conversazione...non so...]quoto molto anche sbri quando dice che sembra essere tornata in una fase adolescenziale...
ma cmq, a me fregacazzi perche ognuno fa quel che vuole. me inclusa


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> La butto lì...
> Secondo me questa situazione tra Oro e il marito ha donato quel pizzico di adrenalina e emozioni che mancavano tra loro da anni.
> A lei piace (ed eccita) che lui impazzisca per lei e si diverte a stuzzicarlo.
> Perché io ho la sensazione che questa conversazione in chat sia del tutto inutile salvo quel pezzettino in cui lei stuzzica lui.
> ...


temo il percorso sia estremamente più semplice.... 
tu descrivi l'autostrada del piacere...
io ho la sensazione che siamo più sull'autostrada dell'incoscienza... :unhappy:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

Ok voleva solo essere una cosa goliardica si è trasformata in una tragedia. Ho sentito di giustificarmi perché mi é stato detto che sono attirata da quelli più giovani..
Mi sono permessa perché mio marito sa di Ross.  Mi sono permessa perché ho ricominciato a essere sincera come sono sempre stata, anche se non mi ascoltava. Per me mentire é un peso. Mi riesce estremamente complicato. E capisco che é un lato che mi rende spesso e alquanto "sgradevole".
Detto questo. Scusate se avevo voglia di condividere una cosa divertente.

Cercherò di non scrivere più nulla.
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok voleva solo essere una cosa goliardica si è trasformata in una tragedia. Ho sentito di giustificarmi perché mi é stato detto che sono attirata da quelli più giovani..
> Mi sono permessa perché mio marito sa di Ross.  Mi sono permessa perché ho ricominciato a essere sincera come sono sempre stata, anche se non mi ascoltava. Per me mentire é un peso. Mi riesce estremamente complicato. E capisco che é un lato che mi rende spesso e alquanto "sgradevole".
> Detto questo. Scusate se avevo voglia di condividere una cosa divertente.
> 
> ...


il vittimismo no ti prego.
nessuno mette bocca sul tuo rapporto con ross, che, come possono confermare tutti, e' il bello che ne esce da questo posto, i rapporti tra le persone che nemmeno si conoscono.
qui si contestava l amancanza di rispetto empatia nei confornti del marito tuo e non perche ti scrivi con ross, ma perche lo chiami "l altro", perche sai che a lui non e' indifferente il fatto che tu scriva qui...insomma...dai..


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> il vittimismo no ti prego.
> nessuno mette bocca sul tuo rapporto con ross, che, come possono confermare tutti, e' il bello che ne esce da questo posto, i rapporti tra le persone che nemmeno si conoscono.
> qui si contestava l amancanza di rispetto empatia nei confornti del marito tu e non perche ti scrivi con ross, ma perche lo chiami "l altro", perche sai che a lui non e' indifferente il fatto che tu scriva qui...insomma...dai..


Condivido. Oro parola d ordine: ridimensionare. È na cazzata che si è ingigantita e chiuderla così no buono. Dai. :up:


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> il vittimismo no ti prego.
> nessuno mette bocca sul tuo rapporto con ross, che, come possono confermare tutti, e' il bello che ne esce da questo posto, i rapporti tra le persone che nemmeno si conoscono.
> qui si contestava l amancanza di rispetto empatia nei confornti del marito tuo e non perche ti scrivi con ross, ma perche lo chiami "l altro", perche sai che a lui non e' indifferente il fatto che tu scriva qui...insomma...dai..


verde e quoto.

solo per l'accoglienza, l'ascolto, i consigli, la comprensione e gli apprezzamenti (anche miei tra l'altro) che hai sempre ricevuto, trovo esageratissima e troppo vittimistica questa uscita, Oro.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok voleva solo essere una cosa goliardica si è trasformata in una tragedia. Ho sentito di giustificarmi perché mi é stato detto che sono attirata da quelli più giovani..
> Mi sono permessa perché mio marito sa di Ross.  Mi sono permessa perché ho ricominciato a essere sincera come sono sempre stata, anche se non mi ascoltava. Per me mentire é un peso. Mi riesce estremamente complicato. E capisco che é un lato che mi rende spesso e alquanto "sgradevole".
> Detto questo. Scusate se avevo voglia di condividere una cosa divertente.
> 
> ...


esagerata...


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La butto lì...
> Secondo me questa situazione tra Oro e il marito ha donato quel pizzico di adrenalina e emozioni che mancavano tra loro da anni.
> A lei piace (ed eccita) che lui impazzisca per lei e si diverte a stuzzicarlo.
> Perché io ho la sensazione che questa conversazione in chat sia del tutto inutile salvo quel pezzettino in cui lei stuzzica lui.
> ...



Dal tuo discorso deduco che sarei giusto l'utile idiota della situazione.

Analisi eh, mica si polemizza...
Cerco di comprendere anche io la faccenda.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerata...


ma questo non era l avatar di spotlessmind un tempo?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> La butto lì...
> Secondo me questa situazione tra Oro e il marito ha donato quel pizzico di adrenalina e emozioni che mancavano tra loro da anni.
> A lei piace (ed eccita) che lui impazzisca per lei e si diverte a stuzzicarlo.
> Perché io ho la sensazione che questa conversazione in chat sia del tutto inutile salvo quel pezzettino in cui lei stuzzica lui.
> ...



Danny io credo che il marito sia TOTALMENTE DISARMATO!
Stare tanto tempo accanto ad una persona....poi scopri che era diversa da come pensavi.
Tu hai un'idea del livello ormonale tutta tua....:rotfl:
A me una donna che ad un certo punto parte per la tangente...mi farebbe preoccupare...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... la prima, che il discorso è diventato, a mio giudizio, allucinogeno sul serio
> 
> *.... la seconda - diretta conseguenza della prima, è che dovessi uozzappare (e non uozzappo), messaggiare, telefonare, incontrare qualsivoglia di voi.... poi non lo verrei a riportare qua manco sotto tortura *
> 
> ...


.. perché a te non darebbe piacere.. e questo lo capisco.. vale lo stesso anche per me...
il piacere della segretezza.. o comunque sia, il piacere del non rivelare.. del tenere per "se"..

Però a me interessa molto anche chi invece prova piacere a far diverso da me.. non so come dire.. mi intriga..
mi interessa sapere dove risiede il piacere in un'altra persona che non sono io. 
il mio lo so, ad oggi..

Per questo avevo chiesto... ma... non ho avuto spiegazione..
pazienza..


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questo non era l avatar di spotlessmind un tempo?:singleeye:


non mi pare...  corto comunque non è un tipo geloso


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dal tuo discorso deduco *che sarei giusto l'utile idiota* della situazione.
> 
> Analisi eh, mica si polemizza...
> Cerco di comprendere anche io la faccenda.


Se tu sei amico di Oroblu direi di no.
Se lei è amica tua, assolutamente no.
E questo lo sapete solo voi.
Ma che da questo vostro rapporto e da altri rapporti possa conseguire _altro_ nel rapporto col marito, non mi sembra così azzardato da ipotizzare. 
Questo perché ci è stato detto che lui ha letto. E posso supporre, legga tutt'ora.
E' un "altro" che non so cosa sia. 
Ovviamente è un'ipotesi, nient'altro.
Da che son qui, ognuno di noi porta qualcosa di sé, della propria storia e segue i commenti degli altri, che non possono far altro che avanzare ipotesi, dato che solo su racconti e scritti ci si basa. Nulla più.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:
			
		

> *perché a te non darebbe piacere.. e questo lo capisco.. vale lo stesso anche per me...
> il piacere della segretezza.. o comunque sia, il piacere del non rivelare.. del tenere per "se"..*
> [/B]
> Però a me interessa molto anche chi invece prova piacere a far diverso da me.. non so come dire.. mi intriga..
> ...


Ma proprio no, che non hai capito 

Nessun tenere il piacere per me, soprattutto se - ribadisco - non vi è nulla di male. Stavo ironizzando sul fatto che però non mi vorrei trovare, per questo motivo, "psicanalizzata". Tutto qua. Cioè... concordo con betty... è stata ingigantita una cazzata 


Con ciò, però, mi pare esagerata la risposta di Oro.... veramente sto topic rischia di trasformarsi inutilmente in un Titano....


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

*scusate*

Nessun vittimismo. Solo evidentemente non sono proprio capace ad esprimermi. Solo per questo ho detto che cercherò di
Non scrivere.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo. Solo evidentemente non sono proprio capace ad esprimermi. Solo per questo ho detto che cercherò di
> Non scrivere.


Oro...scusami.Qui dentro già non è che regna l'allegria...smetti di scrivere pure te...e cazzo che tristezza.Ma scrivi quello che cazzo te pare...dai...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> il vittimismo no ti prego.
> nessuno mette bocca sul tuo rapporto con ross, che, come possono confermare tutti, e' il bello che ne esce da questo posto, i rapporti tra le persone che nemmeno si conoscono.
> qui si contestava l amancanza di rispetto empatia nei confornti del marito tuo e non perche ti scrivi con ross, ma perche lo chiami "l altro", perche sai che a lui non e' indifferente il fatto che tu scriva qui...insomma...dai..


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma proprio no, che non hai capito
> 
> Nessun tenere il piacere per me, soprattutto se - ribadisco - non vi è nulla di male. Stavo ironizzando sul fatto che però non mi vorrei trovare, per questo motivo, "psicanalizzata". Tutto qua. Cioè... concordo con betty... è stata ingigantita una cazzata
> 
> ...


ah.. vedi..? ancora diverso... interessante..
 io avevo capito rileggendoti che nemmeno sotto tortura avresti messo i post..
 ma non essendo in quell'intervento spiegato il perché, mi sono preso "comodamente" il mio di perché.. che è evidentemente molto diverso dal tuo.. :smile:

 bella la diversità.. :smile:


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma oggi è mercoledì.


per lui tutti i giorni sono uguali. .


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo. Solo evidentemente non sono proprio capace ad esprimermi. Solo per questo ho detto che cercherò di
> Non scrivere.


gne gne. Hai fatto una cazzata, invece di fare la bambina fuori tempo massimo rifletti su quello che ti hanno scritto. Sembri sempre appena uscita dell'asilo con il cestino della merenda.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> per lui tutti i giorni sono uguali. .


Ha detto che il mercoledì è di pausa.

Vuol dire che.....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ha detto che il mercoledì è di pausa.
> 
> Vuol dire che.....


Beh.. Poi c'è il week end.. E li si scopa in famiglia..


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok voleva solo essere una cosa goliardica si è trasformata in una tragedia. Ho sentito di giustificarmi perché mi é stato detto che sono attirata da quelli più giovani..
> Mi sono permessa perché mio marito sa di Ross.  Mi sono permessa *perché ho ricominciato a essere sincera come sono sempre stata, anche se non mi ascoltava*. Per me mentire é un peso. Mi riesce estremamente complicato. E capisco che é un lato che mi rende spesso e alquanto "sgradevole".
> Detto questo. Scusate se avevo voglia di condividere una cosa divertente.
> 
> ...


Ma perché essere pretendi di essere sincera se lui non ti ascolta, come dici tu?
Poi, un conto è la sincerità su argomenti che interessano la coppia, un altro la riservatezza nell'ambito di situazioni ininfluenti alla relazione di coppia. Tu puoi chattare quanto vuoi con chiunque, non è questo il problema, lo faccio anch'io, lo fanno tutti.
Lo diventa quando tuo marito lo fai entrare "di forza" in questo tuo mondo, pubblicando tue chat in cui lo nomini, o portandolo a leggere qua di quello che fai o hai fatto.
Tu stai esternando pubblicamente situazioni che dovevano rimanere private o al limite condivise tra pochi o solo tra noi.
Sembra quasi che tu abbia il desiderio di trascinare tuo marito a fare da spettatore della tua vita.
Sembra, ho detto.
Ma questa non è sincerità. E' qualcosa d'altro che tu ora dovresti definire, giusto per capire cosa vuoi ora dal tuo matrimonio.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oro...scusami.Qui dentro già non è che regna l'allegria...smetti di scrivere pure te...e cazzo che tristezza.Ma scrivi quello che cazzo te pare...dai...


:up:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo. Solo evidentemente non sono proprio capace ad esprimermi. Solo per questo ho detto che cercherò di
> Non scrivere.


Ma perchè non devi scrivere?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> gne gne. Hai fatto una cazzata, i*nvece di fare la bambina fuori tempo massimo *rifletti su quello che ti hanno scritto. Sembri sempre appena uscita dell'asilo con il cestino della merenda.


So che risulterà stonato. Eppure trovo sia uno dei lati più belli di Oro.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè non devi scrivere?


Temo perché nemmeno lei sappia bene perché lo ha scritto.. O Come USA oggi questo forum in genere...
Per uno sfogo..
Per una risata..
Per far male a qualcuno..
O far bene a qualcun altro..
Per condividere col forum
Per generare caos nel forum..
Per chissà cosa altro..

È questa l incoscienza di cui parlavo prima... Incoscienza proprio di non aver coscienza del perché lo si fa e delle possibili conseguenze che può avere su se, su lui.. Per se.. Per lui... (Marito)

Che nella sua specifica situazione di moglie controllata qui (per colpa o leggerezza sua peraltro) l'incoscienza non è esattamente il massimo a cui affidarsi..


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2016)

Infatti noi le stiamo suggerendo di essere meno incosciente. Nient'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2016)

Io più che altro non ho compreso il "ruolo" del marito di Oro nel forum ( in quanto iscritto ) 
legge per poi aprire un dialogo privato con Oro, affrontando le criticità che emergono dai suoi scritti qui o funge solo da censore, da controllore, un po' come quello che origlia dietro la porta, senza argomentare poi nella loro quotidianità ? 

Secondo do me il nocciolo della questione sta qui e influisce sul loro percorso.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti noi le stiamo suggerendo di essere meno incosciente. Nient'altro.


Si
M trovi che la sua reazione dimostra che ha capito questo?....

A me sembra di no.......


----------



## Eratò (20 Aprile 2016)

Ma poi se oro prova fastidio per il fatto che suo marito legge qui perché non cerca di aggirare i problema?Cioè lei scrive consapevole che lui legga,questo la infastidisce ma continua uguale? Non per polemica o critica ma per capire....


----------



## Falcor (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che risulterà stonato. Eppure trovo sia uno dei lati più belli di Oro.


L'ho sempre pensato anche io ma un po son di parte.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensato anche io ma un po son di parte.


perche sei di parte? sei il marito?


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusami, ma questo è parlare di lana caprina.
> Che uno dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito controlli... non voglio dire che è comprensibile: è la norma.
> Tra l'altro: ha scoperto di essere stato tradito con gente conosciuta sul web, non con l'insegnante di tennis.
> Avesse scoperto l'insegnante di tennis, di base, si mette il paletto che a tennis smetti di andarci o cambi insegnante.
> ...


Considerati quotata ab aeterno ed in aeterno. Su questo e  qualsivoglia 3d.


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che risulterà stonato. Eppure trovo sia uno dei lati più belli di Oro.


ehh certo. Fino a quando non ti aspetti un comportamento adulto su cui contare e ti ritrovi qualcuno che ti dice che non gioca più perché gli hai rovinato il divertimento.


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ehh certo. Fino a quando non ti aspetti un comportamento adulto su cui contare e ti ritrovi qualcuno che ti dice che non gioca più perché gli hai rovinato il divertimento.


Stai proiettando?


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Stai proiettando?


no prendo atto da quello che leggo.


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

Io trovo che ci sia bonariamente in generale la tendenza di andare oltre il dato.
Boh si é riportata una conversazione privata, cosa sgradevole ma fatta ingenuamente per riproporre fedelmente le sensazioni.
Tutto il resto sono costruzioni forzate e interpretazioni soggettive che non fanno che aumentare la confusione di Oro. Personalmente tendo a esprimere il mio sentire, mi appassiona di più a parlare di me, entro sempre meno nelle questioni del singolo perchè ho paura di fuorviarlo. Trovo interessante scambiare punti di vista più che interpretare l altro, e di punti di vista differenti e intetessanti ne leggo un sacco. Gente in gamba davvero.
Io non vedo tutto sto male in sto thread, non l avrei pubblicato ma manco mi sembra chissà che tragedia. 
Si crea un po' IL CASO studio sul nulla. 
Sul vittimismo però mi girano le balls, Oro sdrammatizza cazzarola, in fondo se siamo arrivati in un forum su queste tematiche siamo tutti lì, a farci domande, nessuno ha risposte universali


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io trovo che ci sia bonariamente in generale la tendenza di andare oltre il dato.
> Boh si é riportata una conversazione privata, cosa sgradevole ma fatta ingenuamente per riproporre fedelmente le sensazioni.
> Tutto il resto sono costruzioni forzate e interpretazioni soggettive che non fanno che aumentare la confusione di Oro. Personalmente tendo a esprimere il mio sentire, mi appassiona di più a parlare di me, entro sempre meno nelle questioni del singolo perchè ho paura di fuorviarlo. Trovo interessante scambiare punti di vista più che interpretare l altro, e di punti di vista differenti e intetessanti ne leggo un sacco. Gente in gamba davvero.
> Io non vedo tutto sto male in sto thread, non l avrei pubblicato ma manco mi sembra chissà che tragedia.
> ...


Se Oro volesse capire bene quello che le e' stato consigliato, questo 3d sarebbe perfettamente centrato invece. 
Ma temo che lei sia un muro di gomma.


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se Oro volesse capire bene quello che le e' stato consigliato, questo 3d sarebbe perfettamente centrato invece.
> Ma temo che lei sia un muro di gomma.


Tessa ma io dico che chi le ha consigliato in mp di non farlo l ha fatto per affetto. Oro si è voluta giustificare.
Punto.
Tutto il resto è noiaaaa cit. Califfano


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> no prendo atto da quello che leggo.



Guarda che puoi scendere dal piedistallo. Io non sto giocando. Non sto dicendo che mi hanno detto cazzate. Non mi sto piangendo addosso. 
Ho solo detto che non pensavo di sollevare un pandemonio. Non ci vedevo nulla di male. probabilmente è un comportamento infantile. Lo accetto. è il modo che ho imparato per sopravvivere, ridere delle stupidaggini. 
La vita ci rende quello che siamo. Io sono così. Stupida? Infantile? Forse. Forse qualcosa in me di buono c'è visto che anche oggi una signora che ho visto per la prima volta mi ha fatto i complimenti per l'educazione e le capacità di affrontare le situazioni di mia figlia...considerando che praticamente me la sono tirata su io.

Se essere rimasta un po' bambina ha fatto crescere i miei figli quali meravigliose creature sono ringrazio di essere rimasta così. Ringrazio di sottovalutare i problemi. Ringrazio di trovare la forza di ridere anche nelle peggiori situazioni.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ti senti bene?
Hai notato che mi hai quotato 2 volte?
Ti misuri la febbre per cortesi?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io trovo che ci sia bonariamente in generale la tendenza di andare oltre il dato.
> Boh si é riportata una conversazione privata, cosa sgradevole ma fatta ingenuamente per riproporre fedelmente le sensazioni.
> Tutto il resto sono costruzioni forzate e interpretazioni soggettive che non fanno che aumentare la confusione di Oro. Personalmente tendo a esprimere il mio sentire, mi appassiona di più a parlare di me, entro sempre meno nelle questioni del singolo perchè ho paura di fuorviarlo. Trovo interessante scambiare punti di vista più che interpretare l altro, e di punti di vista differenti e intetessanti ne leggo un sacco. Gente in gamba davvero.
> Io non vedo tutto sto male in sto thread, non l avrei pubblicato ma manco mi sembra chissà che tragedia.
> ...


Ma sul serio non volevo fare la vittima. É passata questa cosa. Davvero non so esprimere correttamente quello che voglio dire. 
Il mio pensiero è che credevo una cosa ne é uscita un altra. Ho sbagliato. Non ho pensato che potevo offendere. Il mio eviterò di scrivere stava nel voler evitare di scrivere cazzate.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ti senti bene?
> Hai notato che mi hai quotato 2 volte?
> Ti misuri la febbre per cortesi?


Adesso capisco perché é tutto il giorno che mi viene da piangere e non capisco il motivo. Ora mi é chiaro erano i due quote a te 
Grazue per il sorriso


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> no prendo atto da quello che leggo.


Ma tu leggi che il marito di oro l'ha tradita per diverso tempo e se ne è sostanzialmente fregato sintanto che è toccato a lui ( che non era scontato intendiamoci ) ed allora di colpo è vittima delle circostanze e soprattutto di colpo si accorge ORA di aver fatto soffirire la moglie, ma solo io ci vedo una buona paraculaggine ? ... Sarà che io considero che chi sbaglia per primo sbaglia due volte 
poi che oro abbia bisogno di conferme per sentirsi apprezzata ne è la naturale conseguenza, sminuisci, sminuisci questo accade,e nella ricerca di conferme ci sta che si facciano talvolta cazzate


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi scendere dal piedistallo. Io non sto giocando. Non sto dicendo che mi hanno detto cazzate. Non mi sto piangendo addosso.
> Ho solo detto che non pensavo di sollevare un pandemonio. Non ci vedevo nulla di male. probabilmente è un comportamento infantile. Lo accetto. è il modo che ho imparato per sopravvivere, ridere delle stupidaggini.
> La vita ci rende quello che siamo. Io sono così. Stupida? Infantile? Forse. Forse qualcosa in me di buono c'è visto che anche oggi una signora che ho visto per la prima volta mi ha fatto i complimenti per l'educazione e le capacità di affrontare le situazioni di mia figlia...considerando che praticamente me la sono tirata su io.
> 
> Se essere rimasta un po' bambina ha fatto crescere i miei figli quali meravigliose creature sono ringrazio di essere rimasta così. Ringrazio di sottovalutare i problemi. Ringrazio di trovare la forza di ridere anche nelle peggiori situazioni.


O.T. Guarda che le altre non hanno avuto la famiglia Bradford.
Sembra che tutto nel tuo matrimonio sia stato deludente, ma deludente rispetto a un tuo modello di condivisione e di appoggio. Al netto del tradimento, naturalmente.

Non credo che un marito impegnato nel lavoro che garantisce il benessere alla famiglia, ma poco presente in casa, sia una condizione crudele capitata a te. Direi che a molte altre è accaduto lo stesso senza benessere.
Non ci  si deve rassegnare, ma non è una condizione unica.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Guarda che le altre non hanno avuto la famiglia Bradford.
> Sembra che tutto nel tuo matrimonio sia stato deludente, ma deludente rispetto a un tuo modello di condivisione e di appoggio. Al netto del tradimento, naturalmente.
> 
> Non credo che un marito impegnato nel lavoro che garantisce il benessere alla famiglia, ma poco presente in casa, sia una condizione crudele capitata a te. Direi che a molte altre è accaduto lo stesso senza benessere.
> Non ci  si deve rassegnare, ma non è una condizione unica.


Non è proprio così....


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

Non ho capito bene, il marito è iscritto al forum


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene, il marito è iscritto al forum



NO, ma sembra abbia scoperto che ORO lo sia e legge!  Sembra.


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Io più che altro non ho compreso il "ruolo" del marito di Oro nel forum ( in quanto iscritto ) *
> legge per poi aprire un dialogo privato con Oro, affrontando le criticità che emergono dai suoi scritti qui o funge solo da censore, da controllore, un po' come quello che origlia dietro la porta, senza argomentare poi nella loro quotidianità ?
> 
> Secondo do me il nocciolo della questione sta qui e influisce sul loro percorso.





disincantata ha detto:


> NO, ma sembra abbia scoperto che ORO lo sia e legge!  Sembra.


Sembra che sì invece...


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene, il marito è iscritto al forum


Sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sembra che sì invece...


A me sembra che la stessa oro lo abbia accennato tempo fa


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene, il marito è iscritto al forum





disincantata ha detto:


> NO, ma sembra abbia scoperto che ORO lo sia e legge!  Sembra.





MaiLea ha detto:


> Sembra che sì invece...





Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.


sì è iscritto


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

Beh a questo punto i consigli erano più che benevoli...


----------



## disincantata (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è iscritto



Non lo sapevo. Lo fara' per leggere tutto.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Guarda che le altre non hanno avuto la famiglia Bradford.
> Sembra che tutto nel tuo matrimonio sia stato deludente, ma deludente rispetto a un tuo modello di condivisione e di appoggio. Al netto del tradimento, naturalmente.
> 
> Non credo che un marito impegnato nel lavoro che garantisce il benessere alla famiglia, ma poco presente in casa, sia una condizione crudele capitata a te. Direi che a molte altre è accaduto lo stesso senza benessere.
> Non ci  si deve rassegnare, ma non è una condizione unica.


E' tipico di chi ragiona secondo certi schemi svalutare la relazione in toto e trasformare decenni di fondamentalmente serena vita insieme in legna da ardere. 
Molto bello per chi sta dall'altra parte......


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' tipico di chi ragiona secondo certi schemi svalutare la relazione in toto e trasformare decenni di fondamentalmente serena vita insieme in legna da ardere.
> Molto bello per chi sta dall'altra parte......


Mah a me non sembra che oro abbia avuto sta vita splendida a meno che non ci si voglia concentrare solo sulla presunta stabilità economica che certo ha il suo valore alla stessa stregua dell affetto e della stima che in una relazione sono condizione imprescindibile 
Se non erro il marito l'ha tradita in un momento particolare della sua vita e non ha saputo riconoscere il suo bisogno di aiuto, non la invidio, onestamente
O meglio i miei parametri in una relazione vera sono altri


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene, il marito è iscritto al forum





disincantata ha detto:


> NO, ma sembra abbia scoperto che ORO lo sia e legge!  Sembra.





Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la stessa oro lo abbia accennato tempo fa



Non giustifica nulla, ma non è più entrato con il nome registrato dal primo aprile. Non so se ora ne ha un altro.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' tipico di chi ragiona secondo certi schemi svalutare la relazione in toto e *trasformare decenni di fondamentalmente serena vita insieme in legna da ardere. *
> Molto bello per chi sta dall'altra parte......


La vita "serena" me la sono creata. Mi sono andata fare bene tutto. Come ha detto qualcuno forse mi andava bene così.
quindi ora devo accettare quello che ho avuto. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah a me non sembra che oro abbia avuto sta vita splendida a meno che non ci si voglia concentrare solo sulla presunta *stabilità economica* che certo ha il suo valore alla stessa stregua dell affetto e della stima che in una relazione sono condizione imprescindibile
> Se non erro il marito l'ha tradita in un momento particolare della sua vita e non ha saputo riconoscere il suo bisogno di aiuto, non la invidio, onestamente
> O meglio i miei parametri in una relazione vera sono altri


Ti ringrazio, la stabilità economica consisteva nel "sapere" che se avessi avuto bisogno i soldi "chiedendoli" ci sarebbero stati... Ma a chiederli spesso c'era il pericolo di sentirsi rispondere "hai gia _mangiato _tutti i soldi?"
Se si percepisce uno stipendio da operaio non si può fare la vita da signore e non si può pretendere di farla... è un discorso complicato sulla gestione delle risorse che ha sempre coinvolto sua madre e il voler tenere sotto controllo le finanze anche della famiglia del figlio.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> La vita "serena" me la sono creata. Mi sono andata fare bene tutto. Come ha detto qualcuno forse mi andava bene così.
> quindi ora devo accettare quello che ho avuto.
> 
> 
> ...


Da donna ti dico che l'indipendenza lavorativa e remunerativa è la situazione ideale 
Dipendere da..... E una condizione precaria emotivamente 
Credo che sia il principio che mio padre mi ha voluto trasmettere più fortemente


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi scendere dal piedistallo. Io non sto giocando. Non sto dicendo che mi hanno detto cazzate. Non mi sto piangendo addosso.
> Ho solo detto che non pensavo di sollevare un pandemonio. Non ci vedevo nulla di male. probabilmente è un comportamento infantile. Lo accetto. è il modo che ho imparato per sopravvivere, ridere delle stupidaggini.
> La vita ci rende quello che siamo. Io sono così. Stupida? Infantile? Forse. Forse qualcosa in me di buono c'è visto che anche oggi una signora che ho visto per la prima volta mi ha fatto i complimenti per l'educazione e le capacità di affrontare le situazioni di mia figlia...considerando che praticamente me la sono tirata su io.
> 
> Se essere rimasta un po' bambina ha fatto crescere i miei figli quali meravigliose creature sono ringrazio di essere rimasta così. Ringrazio di sottovalutare i problemi. Ringrazio di trovare la forza di ridere anche nelle peggiori situazioni.


..mia figlia l'ho tirata su io. Gne gne. Fatti fare un monumento. ci sono donne che non solo li hanno tirati su ma li hanno mantenuti da soli i figli ma non per questo a quarantanni suonati hanno cominciato a fare le ragazzine.  Cresci. Altro che dilemma vado in Giappone o no. CRESCI. La peggiori situazioni. .


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> ..mia figlia l'ho tirata su io. Gne gne. Fatti fare un monumento. ci sono donne che non solo li hanno tirati su ma li hanno mantenuti da soli i figli ma non per questo a quarantanni suonati hanno cominciato a fare le ragazzine.  Cresci. Altro che dilemma vado in Giappone o no. CRESCI. La peggiori situazioni. .


..se deve crescere con questo malcelato risentimento verso tutto quello che è diverso da lei, ti dirò....
Molto meglio che resti cosi

Nel cambio ci rimette non poco


----------



## ologramma (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ..mia figlia l'ho tirata su io. Gne gne. Fatti fare un monumento. ci sono donne che non solo li hanno tirati su ma li hanno mantenuti da soli i figli ma non per questo a quarantanni suonati hanno cominciato a fare le ragazzine.  Cresci. Altro che dilemma vado in Giappone o no. CRESCI. La peggiori situazioni. .


ragazzi non va bene se incominciamo a beccarsi dopo si sa come si va a finire , qui ognuno è se stesso quindi nessuno è eguale ad un altro per così dire ....rispettiamoci a vicenda:up:


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..se deve crescere con questo malcelato risentimento verso tutto quello che è diverso da lei, ti dirò....
> Molto meglio che resti cosi
> 
> Nel cambio ci rimette non poco



Ciao

crescere, non significa perdere lo spirito che si ha ... 
ma di assumersi la responsabilità delle decisioni prese e delle proprie azioni ... 
anche ridendo, ma riconoscendo. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi scendere dal piedistallo. Io non sto giocando. Non sto dicendo che mi hanno detto cazzate. Non mi sto piangendo addosso.
> Ho solo detto che non pensavo di sollevare un pandemonio. Non ci vedevo nulla di male. probabilmente è un comportamento infantile. Lo accetto. è il modo che ho imparato per sopravvivere, ridere delle stupidaggini.
> La vita ci rende quello che siamo. Io sono così. Stupida? Infantile? Forse. Forse qualcosa in me di buono c'è visto che anche oggi una signora che ho visto per la prima volta mi ha fatto i complimenti per l'educazione e le capacità di affrontare le situazioni di mia figlia...considerando che praticamente me la sono tirata su io.
> 
> Se essere rimasta un po' bambina ha fatto crescere i miei figli quali meravigliose creature sono ringrazio di essere rimasta così. Ringrazio di sottovalutare i problemi. *Ringrazio di trovare la forza di ridere anche nelle peggiori situazion*i.




Trovi la forza di ridere ('azzo ci sarà da ridere nelle "situazioni peggiori" non lo so), ma a me pare un riso amaro sempre. Hai avuto i tuoi guai e le tue preoccupazioni *come tutti*  e non fai che frignare. Cresci e dà un'occhiata al mondo che si staglia oltre la palestra, l'ufficio e la casetta in canadà; potresti sorprenderti.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> crescere, non significa perdere lo spirito che si ha ...
> ma di *assumersi la responsabilità delle decisioni prese e delle proprie azioni ... *
> ...


Vero. Non mi pare però che qui ci si sottragga. Almeno.. lo dico per quel che leggo.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero. Non mi pare però che qui ci si sottragga. Almeno.. lo dico per quel che leggo.



Ciao 

a me non sembra. Sinceramente. 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ..mia figlia l'ho tirata su io. Gne gne. Fatti fare un monumento. ci sono donne che non solo li hanno tirati su ma li hanno mantenuti da soli i figli ma non per questo a quarantanni suonati hanno cominciato a fare le ragazzine.  Cresci. Altro che dilemma vado in Giappone o no. CRESCI. La peggiori situazioni. .


Gne gne? Di nuovo? E poi l'infantile sono io? 
Tu non sai nulla della mia vita. E continui a dirmi che mi piango addosso. Hahaha. Momenti stupidi nella vita si posso avere. Spero per te che tu non li abbia mai. Ho affrontato momenti ben peggiori di questi sempre a testa alta e sempre rimboccandomi le maniche. 
La rigidità nel giudizio non è una cosa che per fortuna mi appartiene. Spero tu sia sereno e con l'animo sempre in pace.


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Gne gne? Di nuovo? E poi l'infantile sono io?
> Tu non sai nulla della mia vita. E continui a dirmi che mi piango addosso. Hahaha. Momenti stupidi nella vita si posso avere. Spero per te che tu non li abbia mai. Ho affrontato momenti ben peggiori di questi sempre a testa alta e sempre rimboccandomi le maniche.
> La rigidità nel giudizio non è una cosa che per fortuna mi appartiene. Spero tu sia sereno e con l'animo sempre in pace.


i momenti stupidi nella vita si possono avere quando uno se lo può permettere.  Sicuramente non quando ha delle responsabilità e l'età per assumersele.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> i momenti stupidi nella vita si possono avere quando uno se lo può permettere.  Sicuramente non quando ha delle responsabilità e l'età per assumersele.


davvero?


----------



## Ross (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> i momenti stupidi nella vita si possono avere quando uno se lo può permettere.  Sicuramente non quando ha delle responsabilità e l'età per assumersele.


I momenti stupidi sono tali per definizione. Non credo ci sia un momento migliore di un altro per viverli...


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2016)

*Oro*

non hai capito che qui l'intento principale è quello di sollevare dei polveroni spaccando il capello in quattro.
E ci riescono facilmente per come sono fatti loro: rigidi, chiusi ed intransigenti quando si ha a che fare con gli altri.
Perché qui non sono ammesse divagazioni fuori tema a meno che non le facciano loro.

Non c'era proprio niente di male in quel dialogo privato fra voi il cui tema era la dipendenza da questo forum.
Tema che veniva trattato ironicamente.
Ma tu non te lo puoi permettere, infatti devi 'crescere'. Così hanno sentenziato...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> I momenti stupidi sono tali per definizione. Non credo ci sia un momento migliore di un altro per viverli...


Già...
E i momenti stupidi soprattutto si deve almeno avere la capacità di descriverli a se stessi e agli altri, prima ancora di provarli, o dopo averli provati.
Si chiama coraggio 

Coraggio di mostrarli senza paura di giudizio di noi e degli altri

Incosciente, in questo caso, e lo ripeto
E lo rimarco

Ma almeno coraggio

È se manca quello, che non ci si possono permettere nemmeno momenti stupidi, men che meno momenti non stupidi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> non hai capito che qui l'intento principale è quello di sollevare dei polveroni spaccando il capello in quattro.
> E ci riescono facilmente per come sono fatti loro: rigidi, chiusi ed intransigenti quando si ha a che fare con gli altri.
> Perché qui non sono ammesse divagazioni fuori tema a meno che non le facciano loro.
> 
> ...


Temo che tu non abbia capito questo thread e che stia parlando del tuo risentimento per attacchi che hai subito.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> i momenti stupidi nella vita si possono avere quando uno se lo può permettere.  Sicuramente non quando ha delle responsabilità e l'età per assumersele.


Dipende dal momento stupido.
Comunque mi sembra che ogni persona che interviene negativamente sia irritata da cose diverse o mossa dalla preoccupazione che Oro non si metta nei guai.
Il fatto che interpreti tutto come un attacco e risponda quindi difendendosi anche quando attacco non c'è dice molto di lei.

Tu però rispondi spesso attaccando davvero.


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> davvero?


davvero sì.  I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri. Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata nel sederino con i senza ritocchini non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso. Dici che sbaglio?


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal momento stupido.
> Comunque mi sembra che ogni persona che interviene negativamente sia irritata da cose diverse o mossa dalla preoccupazione che Oro non si metta nei guai.
> Il fatto che interpreti tutto come un attacco e risponda quindi difendendosi anche quando attacco non c'è dice molto di lei.
> 
> Tu però rispondi spesso attaccando davvero.


disse quella che mi ha tacciato di misoginia e sciovinismo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> non hai capito che qui l'intento principale è quello di sollevare dei polveroni spaccando il capello in quattro.
> E ci riescono facilmente per come sono fatti loro: rigidi, chiusi ed intransigenti quando si ha a che fare con gli altri.
> Perché qui non sono ammesse divagazioni fuori tema a meno che non le facciano loro.
> 
> ...


Dai dilettina non è cosi e lo sai.
A te come procede la vita? Ancora te sto aspettà a londra


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> davvero sì.  *I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri.* Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. *Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata nel sederino con i senza ritocchini non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso*. Dici che sbaglio?


Quoto.
E mi soffermerei soprattutto sulla tua prima frase, che ho sottolineato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> disse quella che mi ha tacciato di misoginia e sciovinismo.


Non sono così raffinata.

Ho detto che quella è una fantasia che implica disprezzo nel rapporto con la sessualità femminile.
Ma può benissimo essere che per te sentire che una ti immagina grugnire come un maiale durante l'amplesso, nonostante ti sia presentato come un intellettuale, non indichi disprezzo verso il maschile. 
Torno a ignorarti, visto che anche tu hai risposto attaccando e non sul merito, come hai già dimostrato di avere la tendenza di fare.


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono così raffinata.
> 
> Ho detto che quella è una fantasia che implica disprezzo nel rapporto con la sessualità femminile.
> Ma può benissimo essere che per te sentire che una di immagina grugnire come un maiale durante l'amplesso, nonostante ti sia presentato come un intellettuale, non indichi disprezzo verso il maschile.
> Torno a ignorarti, visto che anche tu hai risposto attaccando e non sul merito, come hai già dimostrato di avere la tendenza di fare.


io intellettuale? ??? Non ti ho attaccato comunque.  Ti ho fatto presente che pure tu non sei esente da una certa aggressività. E quella non è una fantasia ma un modo di fare sesso che piace a molte donne.  Chiedi a Tessa.  Se a te risulta sprezzante un uomo che ti tromba contro un muro sicuramente non piace.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> davvero sì.  I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri. Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata nel sederino con i senza ritocchini non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso. Dici che sbaglio?


Io vedo tanta polvere sotto il tappeto. Sai che mi ha detto lo psicanalista quando mi sono rammaricata per avere taciuto certe cose per anni, così peggiorando la situazione?

Mi ha detto che se le ho taciute, è perché allora non dovevano uscire.

Comunque non voglio fare psicanalisi a nessuno, men che meno spiccia. Io dico che al punto in cui siamo arrivati la discussione ha perso ogni spunto costruttivo. Il tuo gne gne ne è una prova. Le cose hanno pure una forma, oltre che una sostanza. O lo rimproveriamo solo a Oro?


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> davvero sì.  I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri. Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata nel sederino con i senza ritocchini non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso. Dici che sbaglio?


O si certo. Come é vero che a lui è andata di culo 15 anni fa. In cui avrei potuto portargli via anche le mutande. Ma poco importa. Tu mi parli di responsabilità e di crescere. Mi piacerebbe sapere da te, in questo momento quali sarebbero le mie responsabilità. Di ammettere che l'ho ferito? Già fatto più di una volta. Mi dispiace profondamente sapere che soffre. Non lo credevo capace. Ma come ho detto ieri all'analista devo capire se soffre per il suo orgoglio ferito o per noi. Quel noi che lui ha iniziato a sgretolare. Vedeva che soffrivo ma non gli interessava sapere. La risposta la aveva già. Meglio non averne certezza. Ho avuto colpe? Sicuramente. Perché ora non me le dice?
In questo momento l'unica responsabilità che dovrei avere é verso me stessa. I figli sono grandi e non hanno più bisogno di una figura stabile in famiglia. Quello che dovevo costruire con loro é già consolidato non sarà di sicuro una separazione a distruggerlo. E in quanto a me se dovessi trovarmi in una strada, come dici tu, sono sicura che troverò il modo di sopravvivere. 
Come vedi sono conscia di quello che sta succedendo. Se poi trovare da sorridere su una cavolata lo trovi da gne gne cresci forse prendi troppo sul serio tutto ciò che ti accade attorno. 
Io non sarei sopravvissuta. E non è piangermi addosso é farmi una risata sulle sfighe e credimi qualcuna forse me la sono cercata ma tante mi sono arrivate addosso come macigni. 

Ora mi trovo in questa situazione. Non è semplice. É una situazione di merda. 
Rendersi conto che per un "momento infantile" come lo chiami tu potrei perdere anni in cui sono stata anche bene (cosa che ho più volte detto) anni in cui mi sono presa TUTTE le mie responsabilità. E di anni potrebbero essercene ancora.
Forse migliori. Forse no. Potrei perdere tutto. Ma quel tutto cos'è? La vita che faccio ora? La casa? I viaggi? Il benessere economico? ....forse il tutto per me è altro. Se la mia paura fosse perdere queste cose, perché sono cose, sarei proprio una persona piccola e insignificante.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> davvero sì.  I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri. Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. *Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata *nel sederino con i senza ritocchini *non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso*. Dici che sbaglio?


Quoto.
E penso anche che la corda fra un po' si spezzerà.
Poi ne riparliamo....


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> O si certo. Come é vero che a lui è andata di culo 15 anni fa. In cui avrei potuto portargli via anche le mutande. Ma poco importa. Tu mi parli di responsabilità e di crescere. Mi piacerebbe sapere da te, in questo momento quali sarebbero le mie responsabilità. Di ammettere che l'ho ferito? Già fatto più di una volta. Mi dispiace profondamente sapere che soffre. Non lo credevo capace. Ma come ho detto ieri all'analista devo capire se soffre per il suo orgoglio ferito o per noi. Quel noi che lui ha iniziato a sgretolare. Vedeva che soffrivo ma non gli interessava sapere. La risposta la aveva già. Meglio non averne certezza. Ho avuto colpe? Sicuramente. Perché ora non me le dice?
> In questo momento l'unica responsabilità che dovrei avere é verso me stessa. I figli sono grandi e non hanno più bisogno di una figura stabile in famiglia. Quello che dovevo costruire con loro é già consolidato non sarà di sicuro una separazione a distruggerlo. E in quanto a me se dovessi trovarmi in una strada, come dici tu, sono sicura che troverò il modo di sopravvivere.
> Come vedi sono conscia di quello che sta succedendo. Se poi trovare da sorridere su una cavolata lo trovi da gne gne cresci forse prendi troppo sul serio tutto ciò che ti accade attorno.
> Io non sarei sopravvissuta. E non è piangermi addosso é farmi una risata sulle sfighe e credimi qualcuna forse me la sono cercata ma tante mi sono arrivate addosso come macigni.
> ...


Se tu perdi tutto perché lo hai deciso non hai perso nulla hai fatto una scelta. Se tu perdi tutto perché non usi la testa e fai quella che deve recuperare l'adolescenza dopo che l'hanno superata anche i suoi figli sei imperdonabile. Perché l'insensatezza delude e non si può perdonare. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> davvero sì.  I guai arrivano da soli. Di solito quando uno ne ha non ne cerca altri. Il che non vuol dire essere perfettini sempre. Ma perlomeno se uno vuol correre un rischio, usare la testa. Io non so se vi rendete conto che a questa donna per quello che ci ha raccontato è andata di culo. Se suo marito le avesse dato una pedata nel sederino con i senza ritocchini non credo avrebbe voglia di viversi i suoi momenti stupidi adesso. Dici che sbaglio?


Si è vero gli è andata di culo,lo stesso culo che ha avuto lui tempo fa....


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero gli è andata di culo,lo stesso culo che ha avuto lui tempo fa....


Non sono d'accordo.

Ma sei uomo, e non puoi (sinceramente) capire cosa voglia dire trovarsi cornute e col pancione


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se tu perdi tutto perché lo hai deciso non hai perso nulla hai fatto una scelta. Se tu perdi tutto perché non usi la testa e fai quella che deve recuperare l'adolescenza dopo che l'hanno superata anche i suoi figli sei imperdonabile. Perché l'insensatezza delude e non si può perdonare. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


Io penso che oro abbia diritto di fare le sue scelte opinabili o meno come a suo tempo le ha fatte il marito che mi sembra più sprovveduto di lei, onestamente e al posto di oro già lo avrei sfanculato da tempo 
Ad oro secondo me è mancato questo coraggio ma considerare suo marito esente da responsabilità è da sciocchi


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma sei uomo, e non puoi (sinceramente) capire cosa voglia dire trovarsi cornute e col pancione



Ciao

io ci vedo una differenza. Proprio perché ci è passata, SA cosa significa ... 
Da qui, certi comportamenti spavaldi hanno un doppio peso ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> O
> In questo momento l'unica responsabilità che dovrei avere é verso me stessa. I figli sono grandi e non hanno più bisogno di una figura stabile in famiglia. *Quello che dovevo costruire con loro é già consolidato non sarà di sicuro una separazione a distruggerlo. E in quanto a me se dovessi trovarmi in una strada, come dici tu, sono sicura che troverò il modo di sopravvivere. *
> Come vedi sono conscia di quello che sta succedendo. Se poi trovare da sorridere su una cavolata lo trovi da gne gne cresci forse prendi troppo sul serio tutto ciò che ti accade attorno.
> Io non sarei sopravvissuta. E non è piangermi addosso é farmi una risata sulle sfighe e credimi qualcuna forse me la sono cercata ma tante mi sono arrivate addosso come macigni.
> ...



Oroblu, seriamente, stai pensando di separarti o credi sia possibile ancora recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito?
Se non lo credi più possibile tutto quello che si è detto finora non ha alcuna utilità, infatti.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io ci vedo una differenza. Proprio perché ci è passata, SA cosa significa ...
> Da qui, certi comportamenti spavaldi hanno un doppio peso ...
> ...


Io credo che lui abbia visto solo l'ombra di quel che significhi. Non so se il rapporto sia recuperabile o meno, e questo lo sanno solo loro. Non vedo "comportamenti spavaldi" nel pubblicare una uozzappata.

Se non ricordo male (ma potrei sbagliare) l'amante di lui era una dipendente. Vuol dire che, di dipendenti, non avrebbe dovute avere più? O l'avere dipendenti è "necessario" mentre scherzare con una persona che (a torto o a ragione) si ritiene vicina a sé per comunanza di sorte è "spavaldo"?

Ragazzi... ha pubblicato un suo messaggio, totalmente innocente, su un sito che lei stessa ha segnalato al marito.

E' evidente che la comunicazione tra loro ha qualche problema, se deve passare di qui. Ma dirgli che lei si ritiene libera di avere amici, con il vissuto che hanno... è il minimo sindacale :up: Lui farà le sue valutazioni. E lei le sue.


Mi pare chiaro


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io ci vedo una differenza. Proprio perché ci è passata, SA cosa significa ...
> Da qui, certi comportamenti spavaldi hanno un doppio peso ...
> ...


Mah direi che hanno lo stesso peso che tradire la moglie mentre aspetta tuo figlio è una condizione che per me non merita rispetto, grave, che mina alla base la famiglia e poi non si recupera nella maggior parte dei casi


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah direi che hanno lo stesso peso che tradire la moglie mentre aspetta tuo figlio è una condizione che per me non merita rispetto, grave, che mina alla base la famiglia e poi non si recupera nella maggior parte dei casi



Ciao

non intendevo questo. Ma la delusione e il dolore che affligge un tradimento. 
E lei lo sa molto bene, perché lo ha vissuto ... perciò SA cosa accade ora al marito, 
anche se certo i pesi non sono paragonabili ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che lui abbia visto solo l'ombra di quel che significhi. Non so se il rapporto sia recuperabile o meno, e questo lo sanno solo loro. Non vedo "comportamenti spavaldi" nel pubblicare una uozzappata.
> 
> Se non ricordo male (ma potrei sbagliare) l'amante di lui era una dipendente. Vuol dire che, di dipendenti, non avrebbe dovute avere più? O l'avere dipendenti è "necessario" mentre scherzare con una persona che (a torto o a ragione) si ritiene vicina a sé per comunanza di sorte è "spavaldo"?
> 
> ...


no non è così  stai decodificando tutto con una chiave di lettura diversa da quella che tutti noi abbiamo utilizzato per spiegare il nostro punto di vista ad Oro..


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che lui abbia visto solo l'ombra di quel che significhi. Non so se il rapporto sia recuperabile o meno, e questo lo sanno solo loro. Non vedo "comportamenti spavaldi" nel pubblicare una uozzappata.
> 
> Se non ricordo male (ma potrei sbagliare) l'amante di lui era una dipendente. Vuol dire che, di dipendenti, non avrebbe dovute avere più? O l'avere dipendenti è "necessario" mentre scherzare con una persona che (a torto o a ragione) si ritiene vicina a sé per comunanza di sorte è "spavaldo"?
> 
> ...



Ciao

ogni coppia si gestisce secondo le proprie risorse ... 

Personalmente, e mi riferisco in generale, se sapessi che il mio uomo mi legge o può leggere, ci andrei molto più cauta con certe cose, proprio per rispetto e per non bruciare la possibilità per recuperare. Ci sta, che in questo momento non se la sente di "immergersi" nel suo "dolore". Ma ne prendi atto e lo dimostri in qualche modo ... 


PS: a parte che parlerei più di me, di quello che mi accade, che di lui ... 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se tu perdi tutto perché lo hai deciso non hai perso nulla hai fatto una scelta. Se tu perdi tutto perché non usi la testa e fai quella che deve recuperare l'adolescenza dopo che l'hanno superata anche i suoi figli sei imperdonabile. Perché l'insensatezza delude e non si può perdonare. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


I miei figli hanno 17 e 21 anni. Non li ho avuti da adolescente. Il mio è stato un errore dovuto alla noia e all'indifferenza. 
Ho fatto cose di cui non mi credevo capace. Anzi che giudicavo deplorevoli. Perdere una vita non è una cosa da affrontare a cuor leggero. E dire che sono confusa é poco. E come se una parte di me gridasse vai, fai, esplora. Scopri quello che credi ti manchi e probabilmente é la parte adolescente, quella che non ho mai vissuto, ma non a causa di mio marito.
Poi ce la parte razionale. Quella che mi dice che c'è tanto di buono. Che si può recuperare. Che lui non è quello che credevo e ho avuto gli occhi offuscati dalla rabbia.

Ma il mio trends non era per lui contro di lui o contro di noi. Non pensavo di colpirlo. Oltretutto so che non si logga più dal primo aprile. Ma comunque sa del forum e sa che ogni tanto chatto con Ross. Non c'era nulla di nuovo. Solo una conversazione stupida che mi ha fatto ridere. Volevo far ridere anche voi. Ma evidentemente il mio sentire é diverso dal vostro. E lo accetto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno 17 e 21 anni. Non li ho avuti da adolescente. Il mio è stato un errore dovuto alla noia e all'indifferenza.
> Ho fatto cose di cui non mi credevo capace. Anzi che giudicavo deplorevoli. Perdere una vita non è una cosa da affrontare a cuor leggero. E dire che sono confusa é poco. E come se una parte di me gridasse vai, fai, esplora. Scopri quello che credi ti manchi e probabilmente é la parte adolescente, quella che non ho mai vissuto, ma non a causa di mio marito.
> Poi ce la parte razionale. Quella che mi dice che c'è tanto di buono. Che si può recuperare. Che lui non è quello che credevo e ho avuto gli occhi offuscati dalla rabbia.
> 
> Ma il mio trends non era per lui contro di lui o contro di noi. Non pensavo di colpirlo. Oltretutto so che non si logga più dal primo aprile. Ma comunque sa del forum e sa che ogni tanto chatto con Ross. Non c'era nulla di nuovo. Solo una conversazione stupida che mi ha fatto ridere. Volevo far ridere anche voi. Ma evidentemente il mio sentire é diverso dal vostro. E lo accetto.


Oro ripeto quella conversazione senza la citazione a tuo marito avrebbe scaturito un 3D di un altro genere


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno 17 e 21 anni. Non li ho avuti da adolescente. Il mio è stato un errore dovuto alla noia e all'indifferenza.
> Ho fatto cose di cui non mi credevo capace. Anzi che giudicavo deplorevoli. Perdere una vita non è una cosa da affrontare a cuor leggero. E dire che sono confusa é poco. E come se una parte di me gridasse vai, fai, esplora. Scopri quello che credi ti manchi e probabilmente é la parte adolescente, quella che non ho mai vissuto, ma non a causa di mio marito.
> Poi ce la parte razionale. Quella che mi dice che c'è tanto di buono. Che si può recuperare. Che lui non è quello che credevo e ho avuto gli occhi offuscati dalla rabbia.
> 
> Ma il mio trends non era per lui contro di lui o contro di noi. Non pensavo di colpirlo. *Oltretutto so che non si logga più dal primo aprile*. Ma comunque sa del forum e sa che ogni tanto chatto con Ross. Non c'era nulla di nuovo. Solo una conversazione stupida che mi ha fatto ridere. Volevo far ridere anche voi. *Ma evidentemente il mio sentire é diverso dal vostro. E lo accetto*.



In questa diversità metto il comportamento di tuo marito.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ho fatto di tutto per capire cosa stava accadendo.
Ogni suo spazio che manteneva privato era per me fonte di turbamento perché temevo (a ragione) che lei continuasse a tradirmi.
Ora, lui non si logga con quel profilo da 20 giorni.
Gli è indifferente o quasi che tu chatti con altre persone.
Possibile che gli sia già passata la "scimmia" e che pur controllandoti ora ti lasci così spazio?
In fin dei conti lui potrebbe anche pensare che tu sia qui a cercare altri uomini.
Cosa ne può sapere?
Tu, da tradita, avrai elaborato al tempo (forse) che quando crolla la fiducia si innesta spesso anche un clima paranoico, che vede il male anche dove non c'è.
Paradossalmente, vi vedo (ti leggo e leggo lui nelle tue descrizioni) invece molto tranquilli da questo punto di vista.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oroblu, seriamente, stai pensando di separarti o credi sia possibile ancora recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito?
> Se non lo credi più possibile tutto quello che si è detto finora non ha alcuna utilità, infatti.


C'é un desiderio di "pancia" e un desiderio di testa. Il desiderio di "pancia" é legato al non ritenerlo più il centro della mi vita. Devo conciliare con la testa . Nel senso che può non essere il centro della mia vita ma fare parte di essa.
É importante che io e noi capiamo bene se questo nuovo modo di vivere la coppia ci rende felici.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> C'é un desiderio di "pancia" e un desiderio di testa. Il desiderio di "pancia" é legato al non ritenerlo più il centro della mi vita. Devo conciliare con la testa . Nel senso che può non essere il centro della mia vita ma fare parte di essa.
> É importante che io e noi capiamo bene se questo nuovo modo di vivere la coppia ci rende felici.


ma permetterai che noi si prenda in cnsiderazione the big picture e non l evento singolo?
forse siamo qui a nche a farti riflettere sulla tua situazione e non sullo scambio su wa..


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oro ripeto quella conversazione senza la citazione a tuo marito avrebbe scaturito un 3D di un altro genere


Hai ragione. L'ho tolto. Anche se ormai non serve a nulla.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questa diversità metto il comportamento di tuo marito.
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ho fatto di tutto per capire cosa stava accadendo.
> Ogni suo spazio che manteneva privato era per me fonte di turbamento perché temevo (a ragione) che lei continuasse a tradirmi.
> Ora, lui non si logga con quel profilo da 20 giorni.
> ...


Mi controlla in modo paranoico. Forse anche qui. Magari con un altro Nick. Ma se entra vede che non sto cercano nulla.
Niente di più di quello che già sa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi controlla in modo paranoico. Forse anche qui. Magari con un altro Nick. Ma se entra vede che non sto cercano nulla.
> Niente di più di quello che già sa.


ma non e' il cercare....e' il contesto cazzo


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero gli è andata di culo,lo stesso culo che ha avuto lui tempo fa....


Oscuro io non mi riferivo solo al tradimento.  Ma a come si è comportata durante e dopo. Ho letto che a te piace andare forte in macchina.  Distingui quando lo puoi fare e quando no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Oscuro io non mi riferivo solo al tradimento.  Ma a come si è comportata durante e dopo. Ho letto che a te piace andare forte in macchina.  Distingui quando lo puoi fare e quando no?


Spero di si.Trovo la similitudine non troppo calzante.Capisco che i comportamenti di oro siano alquanto discutibili,però non capisco perchè quelli del suo uomo anni primo non lo erano.
Son piani diversi.Per me il marito di oro non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi....!
E ci mancherebbe pure che si incazza e la buttasse fuori casa....nn funziona che gli uomini si e le donne...no.
Funziona che se agisci di merda...poi nn puoi duolerti se l'azione di merda capita che la ricevi.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di si.Trovo la similitudine non troppo calzante.Capisco che i comportamenti di oro siano alquanto discutibili,però non capisco perchè quelli del suo uomo anni primo non lo erano.
> Son piani diversi.Per me il marito di oro non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi....!
> E ci mancherebbe pure che si incazza e la buttasse fuori casa....nn funziona che gli uomini si e le donne...no.
> Funziona che se agisci di merda...poi nn puoi duolerti se l'azione di merda capita che la ricevi.


no, il punto e' che noi qui ci stiamo confrontando con Oro, non col marito.
Stessa cosa successe con principessa o sbaglio? eppure quando elio si iscrisse gliene furono dette di tutti i colori anche a lui...
a me piacerebbe molto che il marito di oro si palesasse


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> no, il punto e' che noi qui ci stiamo confrontando con Oro, non col marito.
> Stessa cosa successe con principessa o sbaglio? eppure quando elio si iscrisse gliene furono dette di tutti i colori anche a lui...
> a me piacerebbe molto che il marito di oro si palesasse


Si,caciò capisco,purtroppo accade e non dovrebbe accadere che uno fa cazzate...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,caciò capisco,purtroppo accade e non dovrebbe accadere che uno fa cazzate...


sei noioso quando lanci le frecciatine della merda lasciatelo dire....
bom...


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> sei noioso quando lanci le frecciatine della merda lasciatelo dire....
> bom...


Peccato che non lo era....e hai frainteso.Quando voglio lanciare frecciate son diretto...e c'è un motivo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che non lo era....e hai frainteso.Quando voglio lanciare frecciate son diretto...e c'è un motivo.


vabbe dai come se non mi confrontassi con te da anni...
anyway, le cazzate se le sono fatte a vicenda, ma non ha senso, nessun senso logico il comportamento di oro.
ora tu sai e conosci le modalita del tradimento del marito, il post e come lui ha trattato la cosa?
tu scriveresti delle tue cose personali, per quanto male ti facciano saoendo che la tua sognora legge soffre e le da fastidio salvo poi sbandierare ai 4 venti che bisogna slavare sto rapporto?
a me ricorda molto una che aveva come avatar la rosa blu, una che entro' e le furono dati consigli su come tradire ....


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe dai come se non mi confrontassi con te da anni...
> anyway, le cazzate se le sono fatte a vicenda, ma non ha senso, nessun senso logico il comportamento di oro.
> ora tu sai e conosci le modalita del tradimento del marito, il post e come lui ha trattato la cosa?
> tu scriveresti delle tue cose personali, per quanto male ti facciano saoendo che la tua sognora legge soffre e le da fastidio salvo poi sbandierare ai 4 venti che bisogna slavare sto rapporto?
> a me ricorda molto una che aveva come avatar la rosa blu, una che entro' e le furono dati consigli su come tradire ....


No,non era una frecciata a te,punto.E sono serio.Non vedo il motivo.
Per il resto son d'accordo con voi,oro sta n'attimo fuori di testa...ma succede.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di si.Trovo la similitudine non troppo calzante.Capisco che i comportamenti di oro siano alquanto discutibili,però non capisco perchè quelli del suo uomo anni primo non lo erano.
> Son piani diversi.Per me il marito di oro non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi....!
> E ci mancherebbe pure che si incazza e la buttasse fuori casa....nn funziona che gli uomini si e le donne...no.
> Funziona che se agisci di merda...poi nn puoi duolerti se l'azione di merda capita che la ricevi.


Ecco mi sembra che hai chiarito il mio pensiero


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi sembra che hai chiarito il mio pensiero


Io sono per la parità nel rispetto della differenza.-


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per la parità nel rispetto della differenza.-


Mi stai servendo un battuta cazzeggiante su un piatto d'argento ma è un 3D serio quindi mi limito a quotarti o


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi stai servendo un battuta cazzeggiante su un piatto d'argento ma è un 3D serio quindi mi limito a quotarti o


E falla dai....Girano strane voci su di me....pure che io sia un tipo asociale....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non e' il cercare....e' il contesto cazzo



Scusa non colgo.   Se non è il carcere posso sentirmi libera di parlare con qualcuno o non posso perché potrebbe pensare che lo sto tradendo ancora? 



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Oscuro io non mi riferivo solo al tradimento.  Ma a come si è comportata durante e dopo. Ho letto che a te piace andare forte in macchina.  Distingui quando lo puoi fare e quando no?


Primo tradimento. Conscio incontrato. Iscritta qui e sfanculato il tipo. 
Secondo tradimento. Sono stata presa dalla emozioni in un momento particolare. Mi aspettavo chissaché . Ho sbagliato tutto. Incontro finito nel peggiore dei modi chiuso lí....
Nel frattempo il rapporto con mio marito era quasi migliorato... Io un po' più decisa nelle mie prese di posizione lui più contento comunque perché si fa più sesso.
Io continuo a scrivere. Certo. Perché i sensi di colpa per aver comunque fatto una cosa che non avrei mai creduto di fare c'erano. E la mia perplessità più grande era ed é sarò capace di non ricadere sugli stessi errori. 
Poi mi becca sull'altro sito. Io ingenuamente gli dico anche di questo. Voleva la verità. Non è che si può dire solo ciò che fa comodo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E falla dai....Girano strane voci su di me....pure che io sia un tipo asociale....:rotfl::rotfl:


Questa mi giunge nuova... Asociale tu?  :roftl: anche questa è una battuta?


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no, il punto e' che noi qui ci stiamo confrontando con Oro, non col marito.
> Stessa cosa successe con principessa o sbaglio? eppure quando elio si iscrisse gliene furono dette di tutti i colori anche a lui...
> *a me piacerebbe molto che il marito di oro si palesasse*


Glielo ho chiesto pure io. Gli ho detto scrivi. Di la tua. Difenditi. 
Non gli interessa. Non vuole sapere la vostra opinione.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa mi giunge nuova... Asociale tu?  :roftl: anche questa è una battuta?


Spero.Allora?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa non colgo.   Se non è il carcere posso sentirmi libera di parlare con qualcuno o non posso perché potrebbe pensare che lo sto tradendo ancora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no carcere, cercare....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto pure io. Gli ho detto scrivi. Di la tua. Difenditi.
> Non gli interessa. Non vuole sapere la vostra opinione.


sei tu che non hai capito che l opinione che a lui interessa infatti e' la tua, e a quanto pare la puo leggere solo qui


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe dai come se non mi confrontassi con te da anni...
> anyway, le cazzate se le sono fatte a vicenda, ma non ha senso, nessun senso logico il comportamento di oro.
> *ora tu sai e conosci le modalita del tradimento del marito, il post e come lui ha trattato la cosa?*tu scriveresti delle tue cose personali, per quanto male ti facciano saoendo che la tua sognora legge soffre e le da fastidio salvo poi sbandierare ai 4 venti che bisogna slavare sto rapporto?
> a me ricorda molto una che aveva come avatar la rosa blu, una che entro' e le furono dati consigli su come tradire ....


Ho scritto tutto da qualche parte all'inizio.
Lei, la stessa. Una volta prima del matrimonio. Poi dopo il matrimonio amante per tre anni con un figlio mio nel mezzo.
In molta sintesi.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho scritto tutto da qualche parte all'inizio.
> Lei, la stessa. Una volta prima del matrimonio. Poi dopo il matrimonio amante per tre anni con un figlio mio nel mezzo.
> In molta sintesi.


intendo un altra cosa


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ah*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho scritto tutto da qualche parte all'inizio.
> Lei, la stessa. Una volta prima del matrimonio. Poi dopo il matrimonio amante per tre anni con un figlio mio nel mezzo.
> In molta sintesi.


E per fortuna che sei tu l'infantile....


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> intendo un altra cosa


Me lo spieghi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Me lo spieghi?


intendo il modo con il quale lui ha trattato la cosa nel "suo" spazio-tempo.
Tu sei qui, parli di lui, di te, di voi, dell altro, 
ora come ti saresti sentita tu , o anche, come ti sentiresti adesso se trovassi non so, corrispondenze tra tuo marito e una 40ina di persone nelle quali si parla del suo tradimento, del tuo tradimento, delle vostre cose, etc etc....
non puoi pensare di fregartene che lui legga solo perche siete pari, altrimenti ammetti che a te di sto rapporto fregacazzi e quel che vuoi e' sbambinare....
famo prima


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero.Allora?


Allora, certo nel rispetto delle differenze che io non cambio le mie tette con la tua alabarda spaziale manteniamo i connotati integri ah ah ah


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> intendo il modo con il quale lui ha trattato la cosa nel "suo" spazio-tempo.
> Tu sei qui, parli di lui, di te, di voi, dell altro,
> ora come ti saresti sentita tu , o anche, come ti sentiresti adesso se trovassi non so, corrispondenze tra tuo marito e una 40ina di persone nelle quali si parla del suo tradimento, del tuo tradimento, delle vostre cose, etc etc....
> non puoi pensare di fregartene che lui legga solo perche siete pari, altrimenti ammetti che a te di sto rapporto fregacazzi e quel che vuoi e' sbambinare....
> famo prima


Non ho detto che non mi frega che legga. Certo non mi andava che negasse di farlo. Perché siamo caduti in una reciproca abitudine di non comunicazione. E parlare qui di tante cose le fa capire anche a me. Io gli ho detto che mi serve stare qui. Lui dice che ha paura che io mi faccia influenzare da chi mi dice di lasciarlo. Ho tanti difetti, ma non quello di farmi influenzare se non sento "mia" la decisione. Ogni cosa che ho fatto l'ho sempre fatta perché l'ho decisa o voluta io, nel bene e nel male. e posso gioire o dolermi solo per colpa mia. 

Mi ha confessato di essersi iscritto in un sito di incontri. Mi ha confessato di essere entrato in contatto con due donne e di non aver concluso nulla. Mi ha chiesto di cancellarlo dal sito. 
Come la dovrei interpretare? 
Io non sono mai stata "gelosa". Credo solo che il controllo sia una cosa superflua. Se uno vuole fartela te la fa e tu puoi tenere sotto controllo finche vuoi. Quindi la gelosia è solo un sentimento negativo che avvelena senza motivo. Alle volte è meglio non sapere. 

Io ho solo sbagliato una cosa, accettare certi comportamenti suoi. Avrebbe dovuto temermi sul palmo della mano per aver "archiviato" ed invece mi dava per scontata, non avrei mai potuto ferirlo. perché lui era il centro del mio mondo. Io NON potevo essere che sua e per lui, qualsiasi cosa avesse fatto ed in qualunque modo mi avesse trattato.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia capito questo thread e che stia parlando del tuo risentimento per attacchi che hai subito.




...non ho capito questo 3d perché l'ho letto quando era già stato "depurato" e non lo sapevo.
Quindi, ok, come non detto.


----------

